# A chance to better get to know each other!



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

While reading recent threads, I saw a lot of "you don't know me!" blahblahblah... so, I'm going to take this chance to have everyone introduce each other!




Hi, my name is Marsha. I live (temporarily) in the yucky city of Cincinnati, OH. I have 3 cats (Gyros, Porkchop, and Ninji), two wonderful mutts (Callisto "Callie" Kaida, and Suzi Q), and a bunny named Pugsly (I didn't choose the name... ) I'm 19, I'm engaged, and I'm almost 13 weeks pregnant. I love being lazy, but I also love being outside... I know, it doesn't make sense, but I generally don't.  I love creating art work, but currently can't afford the materials.  I play WoW regularly. I'm a blood elf beast master hunter, and all of my pets are canines except for my zombie bear. 
When I post, it generally doesn't make sense... you should try listening to me talk! I can't keep words straight. lol. 

Here are my pooches.
Suzi Q








Callie









Anyhow, that's about all I can think of right now... 


Who's next?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

whut the heck...intro redux...

Im Celia. Im 27. I am a single mom of a four year old boy with high functioning aspergers. I have a sweet loving crazy pit bull and a hoarde of demon cats. I love the American Pit Bull Terrier above any other breed. I work in auto repair. I help low income individuals deal with their dogs behavior issues. Im also working on my undergraduate degree in biology. im also recovering from a seriously delinquent youth.

let's see whut else i can add.

i love MC Chris, Invader Zim(duh), roller derby, coffee, science, science, zombies, science, math, books, science, knitting, learning languages, eating bizarre food and wrestling. i also enjoy science, heavy metal, punk rawk, nerdcore rap, hardcore rap, musicals, classical music and playing my gitar as well as geeking out over high tech cellphones and stargazing.

izzat enuff? dididoogood?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> whut the heck...intro redux...
> 
> Im Celia. Im 27. I am a single mom of a four year old boy with high functioning aspergers. I have a sweet loving crazy pit bull and a hoarde of demon cats. I love the American Pit Bull Terrier above any other breed. I work in auto repair. I help low income individuals deal with their dogs behavior issues. Im also working on my undergraduate degree in biology. im also recovering from a seriously delinquent youth.
> 
> ...


She blinded me with LOTS of science! lol. 

And yes, you were superb.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Jackie
25
Married (waited 7 years for him, dated 1.5 years), we've known each other for 10 years and I met him on the internet
Two German Shepherds, Strauss and Mirada

Strauss is my service dog. I've got Tourette's and some nasty balance issues. He's my balance buddy!
Mirada (Also know as The Mogwai, 'Rada Ratface and Little Bitch) is the pretty face around the house (aka, she's the show dog)

Barrett is our 7 month old rescue kitten that we found in the woods behind our house. He's obnoxious, spoiled, and cute as a lil yellow button (he is currently sleeping upside down on the couch).

While we currently live in Virginia, my homestate (that I miss terribly) is Wisconsin. We will be moving to New Jersey/Pennsylvania in the next 4 months.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I'm Maggi. I live with Cracker a 4 1/2 year old labhound mix, Tagger a 5 1/2 year old brown tabby and a tank full of fish in a little studio apartment in Midtown Toronto. I am originally from Fredericton, New Brunswick but have lived in Ontario for twenty years. I am 43 and single, though I still believe there may be a guy somewhere who could pass my "tests"...we'll see. LOL

I work as a dogwalker/trainer, specializing in fearful and reactive dogs. I also assist at a puppy school, am a Reiki practitioner and spend way too much time on this forum LOL.

My interests include: Design (interior and fashion), basketball (played for 25 years), painting/drawing, photography, sewing, film, creative writing and poetry, human psychology, canine behaviour, neuropsychology and plasticity, meditation, physiology and kinesiology etc etc etc. I love information, I love movement, I love life. 

Music wise I like old school rap, some new rap, old country, jazz vocal, showtunes, and eastern music to belly dance to. If the music has a decent rhythm to dance to or something I can sing...I like it. That simple. LOL

I believe in being fair, being polite and being a clear communicator (in which LISTENING is just as important, if not more so, than speaking). I believe in sticking up for the little guy and for what I believe in as much as possible. I also believe that two people on two sides of an issue can BOTH be right and that intent is really what matters.

I guess that's all.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm Lauren, 24. I'm graduating with a degree in mathematics from Texas A&M. I hope to become a math teacher (unsure of the level yet) for all intents and purposes I live in Oklahoma (will be back there in a few weeks). We have 5 papillons in the family, 2 are mine but I take care of all five truth be told. The papillons are from oldest to youngest: Summer, Beau, Rose, Nard, and Mia. (Can be seen in my sig) we also have a cat, 3 Horses, some fish, and a chinchilla.

Interests: agility! Art, teaching, video games, dogs, photography, uh... Music taste is rock. I like classical and musicals too. 

Overall I'm pretty boring.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I posted my intro on the other thread but i'll summarize here! I'm Meg- 23 years old, and i'm into cardiovascular research and all things science. I'm also taking therapy classes with my little munchkin Lola and hope to really get into that with her and the mystery puppy of the near future. I'm also a huge red sox and snowboarding fan


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Samantha, 20. Got one crazy arse 3 y/o dog named Marge. People constantly call ME Marge and call my dog Samantha, which drives me nuts. We do agility and rally. Have a 12 y/o cat, too, the heartbeat at my feet (or more like the heartbeat on my shoulders).

I'm a Psychology major with a huge interest in learning and behavior. I'll be doing some sort of research on the interaction between classical and operant conditioning in a pigeon lab in the Spring


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Why Not......

Johnny........
43
Married... (twice actually - didn't learn my lesson the first time)
Grew up in a family of dog men. We hunted with them, work cattle with them, and had some as pets. 
I have and ACD and a Lab Mix. 

I am a sales manager and associate publisher for an Agriculture Magazine. 
I write a month dog article as well as feature articles as well. Just did a great one on Coyotes and their impact on the agricultural community. I took this position this year after many years as a Sales Manager and General Manager at several high volume fast paced businesses. I was in the wholesale meat business for 17 years, then the car business, and then the Tractor business. 

I like the more relaxed pace and I think it will increase my life and probably my sanity. 

I have my fingers in a lot of things. I have a couple of investment ventures that I am pretty much silent in the day to day operation. I train dogs part time, I dog sit with a small selective clientele of folks that own dogs that don't do well in a kennel or board. (Example - one of my customers owns four Filas). 

I am also on staff as a consultant for a large feed dealer building up and improving their dog food and supply business. 

I have been a cattleman, and am working on a project that will put me back in the cattle business (that is my first love) been involved with other farming ventures. I had a commercial meat rabbitry for a number of years, and goat operation. 

I am also a nusiance wildlife trapper. Although I am fairly silent in that now. I have a trapping associate. He and his son handle most of the jobs these days. 

Other than dogs I like fishing and hunting.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm KC, 42, married no kids. 2 dogs (Pip and Maisy), 4 cats (Julius, Raggs, Gertie and Solo) and a Senegal parrot (Magic). I love camping, fishing, knitting, crochet, reading, cooking, and am an avid gardener (during the parts of the year the weather allows up here ). I am a veterinarian and veterinary acupuncturist (working on my certification currently).


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I enjoy reading about everyone! You guys seem so busy and like people I'd hang out with. 

JohnnyBandit, how do you do everything?! lol.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm Katie
24
I've been married for a year, though we had dated for 6 years prior, so it feels like I've been married forever (in a good way!)

We have 2 Finnish Spitz - (almost) 1-year-old Kimma (female), and 3-year-old Pentti (male, and showdog - CH Finkkila's Pentti)
I do agility/obedience training with Kimma, and will begin showing Pentti in the spring (the beginning of my showing career, but a continuation of his )

We also have a 3-year-old albino ferret named Nika, who is my heart animal and one of the most awesome creatures I have ever encountered

I'm a professional cellist, specializing in weddings and musicals/operas, though I play orchestra gigs, too
I teach cello and some violin/viola
I love classical music, as well as some metal, but other than that, it's more about random bands/artists versus any specific genre

I love my crazy family (I'm the oldest of 7 kids, and right about in the middle of 50 or so first cousins), and miss them dearly, as they are all back in PA and I am in TX
I like video games, but am picky about the ones I will play (I'm not very good, except at DDR and Guitar Hero/Rockband)

I'm boring and a bit of a dork


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright, I'll play! My name is Ciara, I'm 19 and a little insecure about my age because I've known way too many people to find out that my age starts with a "1" and suddenly stop taking me seriously as a mature adult. I'm in college studying media arts and animation, thinking about becoming an animator. I've been an artist all of my life, and I love to draw, and someday I hope to end up somewhere like Pixar! I've also played Clarinet for about 8 or 9 years, played Cello for a couple, did a bit of marching and dabbled in some percussion. I love playing music and I hope to find an outlet for my playing some day so I can pick up playing as a hobby again. Also, it's been a life-long dream of mine to buy a large plot of land somewhere and start a hobby farm raising ducks, chickens, goats, and rabbits, and growing vegetables in a garden. Oh yeah, and have lots of dogs!

I love nature and being outdoors and basically enjoying as much of the beauty the world has to offer as possible. My favorite hobbies include going to the dog park, driving places/road trips, exploring, and doing dog stuff. I live in Texas (Though I plan on moving north/west ASAP) with my boyfriend of 4 and a half-ish years, my Green-Cheeked Conure, Skittles, and my giant Papillon, Basil. January I'll be starting Basil in agility as a fun activity for the both of us. I also would like to someday show dogs and participate in several other dog related hobbies.

Here's the Beezle Weasel:









And the Beak-faced Chicken:


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm Monica, 30. I'm in an LTR of 8 years with no children and no intentions of getting married or procreating. We have five cats (Shelby, Lucky, Macho, Graycen & Reilly) and four dogs (Clyde, Zellie, StiXxX & Nat). Up until July, I also had ferrets. :Cry: I have two horses that still live in my homestate with my parents. I showed horses a little bit when I was younger; I did dressage & Western pleasure, but it's been 15+ years now... 

I'm a registered veterinary technician and mostly I love my job. I'm particularly interested in er medicine, internal medicine & behavior. Ultimately, I would like to specialize in all three, but we'll see if that ever actually comes to fruition.

I do pet assisted therapy with Clyde, my rescued rottie, but I've slacked off a little bit here lately.

I am also hoping to start trialling Clyde in OB in the near future. I would love nothing more than to title him to OTCH, but a CD will suffice to start. :becky:

I also really love photography, but I am absolutely horrid at composition and exposure levels. I need to become more familiar with my camera so that I can utilize it to its fullest capability.

I have taken violin lessons in the past but haven't progressed much. One day, I will pick up where I left off and be able to play like ol' Charlie Daniels! I taught myself a little bit of guitar, and I want to play the mandolin as well.

Music eases my soul. I have many friends in various bands and I prefer their music to all other. It could be a bias, I guess, but I think they rock. If I had to choose a genre of music to say I enjoy, it'd be classic rock... but I dig most of it (except techno and Kanye West).
That's all, for now.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Samantha, 20. Got one crazy arse 3 y/o dog named Marge. People constantly call ME Marge and call my dog Samantha, which drives me nuts.



Hi Marge, how's Samantha doing?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I posted in the other thread, but here it is again:

I'm Amy. I'm 29, have a journalism degree but work as a baker (and I enjoy it!), and know way too much about TV shows and the television industry. I moderated/supermodded for many years at a large TV forum (I started out as the Buffy the Vampire Slayer forum mod -- it's still one of my favorite shows). I achieved a small bit of Internet fame six years ago when I actually ran a half-successful "save our show" campaign (the show wasn't renewed, but we got the full series, including a number of unaired episodes, released on DVD, and I joined the cast and crew in Hollywood for the release party -- one of my favorite memories). I love papillons and spitzy breeds and hope to get into obedience and rally with my pups soon. I also love cats and have three.

I also like movies and books (like everyone else ever, haha), and I have this obsessive need to _own_ books rather than borrow them, so I have stacks of books around that I keep meaning to read but haven't had time to read yet. I love researching things, and when I decide I'm interested in a topic, I set out to learn everything I can about it. I don't think I'll ever know all there is to know about dogs, but that's okay -- I enjoy learning new things here every day. I also love ellipses, dashes, semicolons and parentheses. Believe it or not, I actually remove a lot of parentheses from my posts. 

(I also tend to be hyperbolic. I either love everything or hate it, heh! I had to go back and change some of those "loves" to "like" or "enjoy.")


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Let's see... I am a 41 yr. old female living in the Pacific Northwest, divorced for 4 years (after being married for 12) and have 3 kids who live with me the majority of the year. They spend the summers in another state with their dad. My kids are 8, 11, and 14 (boy, girl, boy). I have a boyfriend who basically lives with us, even though he does have his own apartment. I have a BA in Psychology and an MA in Counseling. I have worked in clinics with teens, adults, families, etc. Most recently I have been working as a counselor at a community college. 

I had dogs and cats growing up, but until recently I have only had fish and/or Guinea Pigs as pets. This is because I have rented most of my adult life, and just (in July) bought a house!! Yay! That means I can have whatever pets I want.  Right now we have Spooky, an all black 4 month old kitten. And we have Piper, a black and white Boston Terrier who is about 12 weeks old.

In my free time (wait... free time???), I like watching movies, texting, goofing off on Facebook, good beer and wine, sushi, scrapbooking, skiing, reading.... In my not so free time I also do tons of dishes and laundry, drive kids to and from basketball, soccer, guitar lessons, etc. My least favorite errand is grocery shopping. My most favorite outing is watching my daughter play soccer (she is awesome). I am really looking forward to taking Piper to games next season! 

For Christmas I am asking for dog training books and DVDs. I put my favs on my Amazon wish list. **giggle**


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Alright, I'll play! My name is Ciara, I'm 19 and a little insecure about my age because I've known way too many people to find out that my age starts with a "1" and suddenly stop taking me seriously as a mature adult. I'm in college studying media arts and animation, thinking about becoming an animator. I've been an artist all of my life, and I love to draw, and someday I hope to end up somewhere like Pixar! I've also played Clarinet for about 8 or 9 years, played Cello for a couple, did a bit of marching and dabbled in some percussion. I love playing music and I hope to find an outlet for my playing some day so I can pick up playing as a hobby again. Also, it's been a life-long dream of mine to buy a large plot of land somewhere and start a hobby farm raising ducks, chickens, goats, and rabbits, and growing vegetables in a garden. Oh yeah, and have lots of dogs!


... you sound like my twin! I love art, I've played clarinet for 9 years, and some tenor sax and flute for a few. I hope to inherit my parents far when they're old and tired of it and starting my own little farm.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Aw man.. I just typed a big thing out on the other thread. Oh well.

I'm Jackie also  I'm 20. I'm originally from Virginia and miss it dearly. I try my best not to put Georgia down but occasionally some things slip out and I really hope I don't offend anyone.

I live in Savannah, GA where I go to school full time and work at Starbucks. My major is Communication Sciences and Disorders (speech therapy). After grad school I hope to work in a clinic working mainly with children that have speech problems due to developmental or genetic disabilities (i.e. cerebral palsy or autism). I also have a dream of opening my own therapeutic riding organization using only rescued horses. I'd also like to work on ways to incorporate dogs and other animals into speech therapy more because I have no doubt that there is some un-tapped usefullness there.

My dog does not live with me because I live on campus. She lives 4 hours away with my parents and I can't describe how badly I miss her and my cats when I'm at school. Bella (also known as Isabella Marie Cujo Von-Frankenpuppy) is my best friend.. seriously. She's my first dog but I have no doubt that she's my heart dog. I also have 2 cats, a 3 year old DSH named Malo who I saved from being drowned by his owners and Pretty who was one of 5 kittens born at our house after a very pregnant momma showed up. Pretty is 9 months old. Because I don't have any furry pets near me I love getting on this forum and talking with my dog friends. None of my real life friends love animals the way I do and its so amazing to be able to come to this group that gets exactly how I feel. 

I do have some pets at school however. I keep and breed Bettas (siamese fighting fish). I sort of stumbled into this hobby and now I'm addicted. The calming effects of having water flowing is also a plus when school gets stressful.

Besides animals I love movies and tv. I try to see at least 1 new movie every week. I used to be a big reader but since I've gotten further in school I just never have the time or inclination to pick up yet another book.

I tend to post EXACTLY how I think so I use a lot of parentheses and oddly structured sentences, anyone who has heard me talk in real life wouldn't be surprised at my posts LOL.

Oh yeah.. and Pugmom is my sister (one of 4 actually, and 3 brothers). She's the entire reason I'm even on this forum so blame her 

And just because here's the pet pics..
Cujo









Malo









Pretty









A fish.. This one's name is Tallahassee (after Woody Harrelson's character in Zombieland).









Anyway that's me in a longwinded nutshell... I tend to be very chatty.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Jinkies, I'm boring compared to everybody else. . .I don't play music, I don't ride horses, I don't study super-geek physics, etc.

Anyway, my name is Kristal (a co-worker once told me "of course nobody can spell it right! Your own mother couldn't spell it right!" LOL). I'm 31 and single, with no plans to change that. I live in a teeny tiny town in southeastern South Dakota. I work at the Post Office. I have the 3 dogs--a Rott named Moose, and 2 large hairy mutts named Penny and Toby. Also 2 rabbits, a ferret, some fish, some hermit crabs, 4 Russian tortoises, and WAY too many cats.

I probably have Asperger's. I am seeing a neurologist and might get a diagnosis soon-ish. Or not. Doesn't change anything either way. I'm just weird! But oddness runs in the family. My grandmother was classic Aspie. Except it didn't have a name back then. She was simply eccentric (she was rich enough not to be called weird ).


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

My name is Grace, although I do have a group of friends who know me as "Rei" because of how many other Grace's are in our circle of friends. I am of Chinese heritage - born here in Oregon, but parents are both Chinese immigrants. 

Another one of the forum members with an age that beings with "1". I am an impressive 17 years old (just turned 17 a few months ago). I do promise that I'm usually more mature than some of the others in my age group. Hopefully.

I work as a teacher/tutor at a local education center and do a lot of private and group tutoring for advanced math levels. Have done that for the last 4 or so years. Currently in my senior year of high school, and plan to either pursue a degree in mathematics or medicine, depending. I am crossing my fingers that I will be accepted into a school in Michigan or Minnesota for undergrad and then we'll see where we can go from there. 

Biggest reason for choosing MI or MN? Good schools, and dog friendly. My dog will not be coming with me to college for my freshman year, but if all goes well, I will find a place to rent and be able to bring him with me after my first year. I don't know where I'll be 5 or 6 years from now, location and school wise, but I'll always be making decisions with my dog in mind. 

Besides spending my time with my dog and talking about dogs, I enjoy reading, writing, and music. I briefly played the piano (not very well at all) and did martial arts (was fairly good at that). I do actually enjoy the impracticalities of shopping for nice clothes and shoes. I am an incredibly "jumbled up" person. Tons of different personalities and interests melded together. I am into dogs, but also, admittedly, fashion. I make friends with the crowds that people would mark "rebellious", to put it lightly, but I am a major nerd, too. I guess the best thing I can say about myself is that I keep an open mind no matter where I am or what I do. 

Here is my crazy monster. Almost 22 month old German Shepherd Dog - Trent.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm 34, male, single with no relationship, and kidless. 

Pretty much just doing stuff to get by in this economy - trying some of this and that to make some money to keep Wally in food and what not and me in internet and such LOL.

As far as interests, I call myself drawing, being a wannabe behaviorist/dog trainer, dabbling with growing my own food, writing, trying to learn languages (I know bits and pieces of German and Wally's Dora obsession is indirectly teaching me bits of Spanish LOL), dabbling with computer programming with the goal of making my own crude games, reading, listening to music (some artists I like Loreena McKennitt, Rhea's Obsession, Frou Frou, Kate Havnevik), baseball, NFL football, weird anime (Serial Experiments: Lain is my fav), horror-esque and fantasy movies, and I guess that's it.

Other than that, I spend my time tormenting Wally with some crazy thing or another or some half-baked "test" to see what he does.

Edit: Forgot video games. Love strategy games, tactical RPGs, RTS, and "regular" RPGs. 

The darker the story, the better. I love dark, philosophical stories where everything just seems to go to pot, even to a degree in the "good" endings.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty new here, so most of you probably have little to no idea who I am. That's fine, really, you'll love me later. *a'wink a'wink*

My name is Kels[ey], I'm 22 (about to be 23 in less than two weeks), a girl... though I hope that was implied and slightly obvious, and am building up my own photography business while waiting on that business degree to be dropped in my lap from all those classes that I've attended. I have three dogs and a black cat that thinks he is a dog. My girlfriend of 2.5 years and I hoard rescue dogs, evidently, and don't know the word "no" in a pinch - oh, say, when someone is looking for someone ELSE to find a stray a new home. Our lean-to is getting a bit full. My girlfriend is a psychology major... so imagine the discussions at our house. >.> She is brilliant, though, and hopes further her education and attend med. school so that she can help children. Yes, yes that was your heart bursting because of all the compassion in that woman.

I have a very dry sense of humor, and sometimes that doesn't translate to text very well. People tend to think I'm serious and possibly a b.i.t.c.h.  (thought I would spell that out so the kids wouldn't hear). Let's just say that my girlfriend's family took awhile to "get" me, and she had to obnoxiously laugh when I was joking in the beginning so they all knew I was joking too and not being a rude brat. *That* kind of dry. But I joke a lot, so... if you aren't sure, just assume I was kidding. 

Learning in general is something I love to do. I want to know as much about everything that I possibly can, and enjoy others' educated opinions and thoughts. I don't mind being wrong (unless that means that my girlfriend is right), so don't be afraid to tell me so. Sometimes I jump to conclusions and am a feisty argument starter... if that is out of place, just smack me upside the head and tell me to simmah dahn nah, that usually works. (I AM my father's child, what can I say?!)

I look forward to being an active participant in the forum, and stopping all this lurking nonsense I've been up to (with a registered account, no less.) 



Laurelin said:


> I'm Lauren, 24. I'm graduating with a degree in mathematics from Texas A&M. I hope to become a math teacher (unsure of the level yet)


Lauren,

You. Me. Finite. Let's do this!

This has been the bane of my college existence and it is now, oh so eloquently, "shit or get off the pot" time and I must take this class.

Kindest Regards,

K

P.s.: You may save your face/head from self mutilation due to frustration in the long run if you just give me the answers.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I missed the other thread, but here we go:

My name is Amanda. I'm 20. I live in the suburbs south of Chicago and work as a Hostess at IHOP. I live with my boyfriend of 7 years, my 2 cats, Shadow (8-10ish) and Larceny (7), and my Husky/Boxer mix Puck (1 1/2) (we've decided that's what were going to call his mix, as that's what seems to fit his look/personality best =P). 

I'd like to go cosmetology school in the fall to learn to do hair. I'm also hoping to get my first tattoo in January, if things work out. For music I love a hug variety of things: 90's alternative, J-Pop, Punk, classical music (I played the flute for 6 years), bagpipes, ska, old school rap, and a lot of other stuff.

My other interests include reading, learning random facts, tattoos and piercings, video games, animals (of course!), painting, anime, re-learning French, and writing.

It's amazing how long I've been here and how little I know about you guys as actual people (I probably know more about your dogs than I do you).


----------



## TomTheDog (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey all!

I'm Bailey. I am 22 years old, and I recently graduated from Ohio University with a degree in Sport Management and a minor in Business. I have lived in Northwest Ohio my entire life, and I am currently a breaking news writer for Bleacher Report (http://bleacherreport.com).

I love ALL animals, but dogs are my favorite. I have a 3 year old Golden mix named Tom (hence the display name) and a 5 month old um…something named Bandit. Both are rescues. 

I adopted Bandit as a healthy, happy puppy from a local no-kill shelter, but Tom (a.k.a. the love of my life) had a bit harder of a time. I don’t want to make this post too long, so I’ll give you the link to my Tom story on another thread: http://www.dogforums.com/attention-all-new-members/87868-hey-all-say-hello.html
If you ever need a feel-good/tear-jerker story, it’s a very special one.

Sports are definitely the biggest part of my life. I love every aspect of the sports industry from promotions and advertising to fan loyalty. Yes, I am an Ohio State Buckeyes fan (born and raised!), and I am fascinated by the way sports (particularly American football) bring people together in a way that nothing else does.

I saw that someone here is a cellist! I have been playing viola since I was in the sixth grade, and I was president of my high school orchestra (Hooray for Orch Dorks!). 

Meet my doggies!

Bandit:









Tom as a puppy:









Tom all grown up:


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm all in for this XD! Maybe people will stop saying Thanks Man to me! LOL!

My name is Joy, yep that's right I'm a girl XD! I'm 28, and I live alone, am Single and plan on staying that way. I live currently with 3 dogs and 2 cats soon to be three. My pets are as follow Bam a 5 year old Moggie (resuced from a Cattery) , Roxie a 2 Year old Boston Terrier (rescue from a horrid horrid situation), Ville a 1 Year old Moggie (Shelter adoption) , Kowalski a 1 Year old Lab/Catahoula Mix (second whoops litter in two years), Wally is my heart dog, he is so much a part of me after just one year, he is an amazingly smart dog. Ianto an 11 Month old Pug, Former Show dog, retired due to have some serious Aggression issues, and soon bringing home Imagi a 6-8 week old Siamese Mix. 2 Fish, The Doctor and Dalak. 

I am currently unemployed but that's due to a whole slew of medical issues, I have a Imuno definciency Disorder, I get sick a LOT, I also have a nerve disorder that causes my legs to give out. I loose all feelings in my leg during these times, I am currently working with a lawyer to get on disability sense I am now starting to have issues with my neck. 

My interest range from training dogs, to reading, and writing I am currently writing a booked called "of Mutts and Moggies" Which is a collection of short stories about the animals in my life. I also love building websites and such. That's about all I can say really about myself LOL. OH no kids and I don't plan on having kids, I am the middle child of six, 3 older 3 younger. 

Thats it! Oh I'm a huge Doctor Who Fan, Huge huge huge Wrestling fan, my god father is Stone cold Steve Austin I kinda have no choice anymore. 

Alright, that's it.

Peace this life and The next, 
Joy.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

TomTheDog said:


> Sports are definitely the biggest part of my life. I love every aspect of the sports industry from promotions and advertising to fan loyalty. Yes, I am an Ohio State Buckeyes fan (born and raised!), and I am fascinated by the way sports (particularly American football) bring people together in a way that nothing else does.



i gotta warn you. we might fight at some point. i hate almost everything about sports. 

i do like roller derby though...but it's sorta the anti sport to me so..*shrug*

i dont hate people who like sports though. i just butt heads with them on occasion.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I guess I'll bite. I'm Leon, 25 years old but still quite immature. I managed a Thai restaurant for four years before moving from North Carolina down to Alabama (what a difference) to finish my education and care for my elderly grandmother whose an insane cat lady. I'm half Thai and I love my Thai heritage and cooking. I'm currently a student at the University of Alabama majoring in Biology and Internal Studies with a focus on Asia. I plan on attending PA school in two years once I finish up all my degrees and prerequisite coursework. I know weird mix- but I'd like to have options later in life. I am also studying Chinese and am fluent in Thai and know some Vietnamese.

As for what I like to do, I enjoy a good book. Science or Historical Fiction. I write a lot and have been published a few times in magazines, though it is mostly a hobby. I also enjoy most college sports- football and basketball being the main ones. Of course I root for the University of Alabama in all sports and attend games when I can. I also dabble in some web-design during my free time. 

I currently have three dogs- though it will be down to two (which is my limit) since Bo will be going to live with my parents who recently lost their Shih Tzu. I grew up with an assortment of animals- my mother was not fond of pets but one of her friend's (also Thai) husband would give me and my sister different pets. I think I had 2-3 doves, a worm snake, and a box turtle growing up. Also had one dog- a Shih Tzu named lucky that a family friend found under their truck one day, though she was truly and really always my father's little girl. She only tolerate me and my sister  She passed away this summer at the age of 16.

Other then Bo I have two other dogs. Bones who I adopted last September and recently Halo (who ironically I officially adopted tonight). I care for all three dogs dearly but my favorite is definitely Bones with whom I have a strong bond.

*Bones:*










*Halo:*









*Bo(legged):*











zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i gotta warn you. we might fight at some point. i hate almost everything about sports.
> 
> i do like roller derby though...but it's sorta the anti sport to me so..*shrug*
> 
> i dont hate people who like sports though. i just butt heads with them on occasion.


Don't worry about Zimm- she hasn't killed the rest of us who enjoy sports- yet...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

@Zim, I had NO idea your son has Asperger's! I work with autistic kids (voluntary basis) sometimes and they are so special. Difficult at times, but very special. I will never forget this one 4 year old boy I worked with who had Asperger's. He was the most adorable thing I'd ever seen. His parents had him diagnosed when he was very little so we worked with him since he was itty bitty and now you can barely tell he's autistic at all.

Anyway... I thought there was one thread something like this a while back, but since I'm too lazy to dig it out.. here goes nothing:

I'm 24, sadly; sometimes I really relate to Peter Pan. My name is Su Ann (someone once commented that I have a "hillbilly" name, which is totally ironic because I'm 100% ethnically Chinese, as far as I know) and I lived in Vancouver, BC for 5.5 years and I loved it there, but some family matters have forced me to move back home (Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia). My parents were animal haters so growing up, so I never had any dogs or cats. I graduated with a Psychology/Commerce degree in Summer '09 from the University of British Columbia. I am now working in the advertising line as a copywriter.

I love reading and writing. Oh, and snowboarding. That's what I'm going to miss most about living in Canada. I have one 17 month old Papillon, Cadence (who is in my sig). I foster kittens as well. I love animals. All of them. My favourite places are zoos and aquariums. I also love the arts. My favourite places in New York City are the MET and all the Broadway Theatres. I have been playing the piano for 12 years and I love all sorts of music except for heavy metal and rap. I especially love trance/electronic music and alternative rock.

Oh, and kinda random but... I am leaving for Australia in 3 days to attend my brother's convocation!  We will be going to Melbourne and Gold Coast. I love it there. Someday when I become a millionaire, I will buy a vacation home by a beach in Gold Coast and wake up to the sound of crashing waves! And my friends will be teaching me how to surf.


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww! I see a lot of music lovers here!  

I posted not so long ago on the "New people" thread, since I'm new, but I'll post again here.

Hi! My name's Amanda, I'm 23 (and feel old!), I'm engaged and have no idea when I'm getting married! lol. I live in Metz, France (to be with my fiancé), but am from the US. I lived in three different states (and not all at the same time of course. ) Michigan, Massachusetts, and Alabama. I really love living in France, but my French is horrid, and I do not like french cuisine. xD I currently volunteer at a place called, "Petit freres des pauvres" (Little Brothers in the US) and I go to school 3 times a week for music. (Voice and piano) I hope to become a Music Therapist sometime in my life, maybe when I'm 40!  I'm ready to be done with school and move onto bigger things, but of course I've always been the kind of person who wants to rush things. I love all kinds of music, 'cept for (most) country, blues, and really hardcore rap or metal. 

I have a creeper cat (Poko) who's a year and a half years old, and a cute bundle of playful joy dog who is now 6 months old (Lacie the Spitz) I love them to death, but am quickly finding that I appreciate dogs more than cats. When I have my own place with a back yard, I'd love to own a bigger dog, like an Aussie. (In my dreams!) 

Some of my hobbies are: Singing, Piano, Procrastinating on the computer, Hanging with old people! (I'm an odd one...), playing MMO's, meeting new people (is that considered a hobby?), and learning about stuff.  (For instance, I'm a bit obsessed at the moment with Dolphins, Indian culture, and the history of the town I live in!)


----------



## TomTheDog (Dec 7, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i gotta warn you. we might fight at some point. i hate almost everything about sports.
> 
> i do like roller derby though...but it's sorta the anti sport to me so..*shrug*
> 
> i dont hate people who like sports though. i just butt heads with them on occasion.


Something tells me we won't be talking much about football, so I think we'll be just fine


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm Marie, 50yrs old, married to Steve for 29yrs. Two grown sons, both married, two 2yr old grandaughters. We live in New Hampshire, but was born & raised outside Buffalo, NY. I work very part time at Subway (back issues prevent me from being the LNA I used to be). My dogs are Katie, the 14ish year old Sheltie and Boone, the almost 5yr old pbgv. Tomorrow, we welcome an almost 5mos old Brittany, name not yet known. We also have three parrots: Sonny the cockatiel, Joey the Patagonian conure and Rudy the rose breasted Cockatoo. 
I am moderately to getting to heavily tattooed (hence my name here), love love love country music, pro wrestling (stop laughing), dogs & bids and reading.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll play too! So many interesting people here!
I'm Geneviève, 33 (feeling sooooooo old after reading through this thread), from Québec (Canada). I'm married and currently 5 months pregnant with our first human baby. I have 3 dogs: Cortex (or Coco) a 9 year olrd Chi/Min Pin mix, Jame a 4 1/2 year old Aussie/GSD mix, and Léon a big lumbering 120+ lbs Estrela look-alike. Over the years, I have been owned by dogs, cats, rats, mice, lizards and rabbits. For now, the dogs are enough (or too much, depending if you ask me or my SO).

I studied ESL teaching (English as a second language) with a Masters in applied linguistics and now teach English at a local CEGEP (between high school and university; I won't bore you with our educational system). I'm lucky enough to be able to teach not only ESL but also English history and literature, as well as specific technical courses (Office English for now). The classes I teach tend to change every term, so I'm not often stuck teaching something I don't enjoy for very long. I love most of my students and only have been told twice of dead grandmothers (a classic excuse here for missing classes).

I speak French as a mother tongue, English, functional German and a bit of Spanish. I once tried to learn Hungarian for fun, but couldn't find anyone to practice with so I stopped. I did my master's in Dublin, Ireland, so I sometimes have a bit of an Irish accent when speaking, and some weird remaining expressions might pop up in my writing from time to time. I miss Ireland terribly, and I've only been able to go back once since I left.

I love languages, linguistics (specially historical ling.), reading, snowshoeing, hiking with the dogs, music (I'm a huge Einstürzende Neubauten and Dresden Dolls fan), movies, Father Ted (look it up on youtube!), tattoos and piercings, volunteering for the local SPCA and working on our home which we bought last year. I'm in a local dog walking club and love it, you can see a couple videos I posted in the picture section.

I tend to have quite a dry/sarcastic sense of humour, and I'm not always sure it gets across on the forum, so when in doubt consider me joking. I try not to be overly argumentative, and post haphazardly depending on my schedule. Overall, I read a lot more than I post because I spend time on the forum while my students are doing exams: nothing else to do than sit there and watch them, so I have to keep myself entertained!.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

My name is Brandi and I just turned 30 (or as my mother said, I just celebrated the 1st anniversary of my 29th birthday). I am married and I don't have any kids. I have a bachelor's degree in History and Political Science and I work at a local university in the Writing Center. I live in mid-Missouri and I really don't like it here. I really want to move back home to Illinois some day, but who knows if that is in the cards. I have three dogs (Sasha, Heather, and Moe) and five cats (Elle, Felix, Nikko, Sally and Riley). 

Most of my free time is dedicated to volunteering for a local animal rescue group. I used to foster for them, but I don't do it so much anymore as I have a really full house. I mostly work with coordinating and working at fundraising and community events for the group. I also occasionally transport for rescues on the weekends. Other than that, I love to spend time playing with my own dogs and cats, love football (Go Bears!), love to argue politics, I like to read, and I like to spend time scrapbooking and cardmaking.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

I'm Jami, im 29 soon to be 30. Im a veteran. I have 5 children; 4 girls(9,7,5,3) and 1 little boy(2). I have My rottie Rex, my 2 siamese Sirus and Simba and the feral kitten im attempting to tame named Fred(who turned out to be a girl instead of a boy oops). I live in Central New York, in auburn the home of the electric chair whoopy doo. Im a stay at home mom. thats about it. Oh i am engaged to be married july 4th 2011


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

I posted in the other thread too, but here we go.. why not...

I'm Paul. I'm 28 and live in St. Louis, MO. Partnered to Jeff, a paramedic. We just bought our first house one year ago in a really gorgeous part of the city with brick houses and trees lining every street, and coffee shops/restaurants galore. 

I work in sales at a marketing firm, and my clients are banks and credit unions on the east coast. Before that, I worked in banking for 6+ years, working my way up from part time teller to operations management, cash management, and electronic services. 

When I graduated from high school, I took off for Australia for 6 months and did a bit of traveling from there, including New Zealand, the Cook Islands, and Senegal. It really opened my eyes to the REST of the world, and I'm a pretty global-minded person because of it. Love travel, love cultures other than my own, etc.

Some of my interests are camping, baseball, traveling, cooking, food, food, food, food, food, restaurants, (can you tell I love food? Thai cuisine is my favorite, with hot wings being a close second.. I know, not a style of cuisine, but still...) coffee, trash TV, cell phones (bit of an Android nerd..) music... I grew up in church, most of the time on stage directing or singing, which turned into writing, which turned into royalties... it's a long story if anyone wants to know.

I'm a pretty laid back guy who finds humor in MOST situations. I'm usually the guy trying to hold in a snort and suppress shaking shoulders during inappropriate moments. I tend to politically incorrect and make fun of most people and situations (unless I know you are easily offended.. I'll TRY not to say something terrible). One of my favorite people to make fun of is yours truly.

We have two dogs, Annie & Bouncer, both pit bull mixes (hence the screen name). I began posting on DF last year having almost ZERO knowledge on how to raise a dog. Many dumb questions/arguments/silly ideas later, I'm still learning a ton but have really embraced this community and hope to be here for a long time. It's a great place.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm Katie, 22, and pretty new here. I do a lot more lurking than posting, but have learned so much here. I was born and raised in Michigan, went to school for 4 years in NW Ohio and am back living in Michigan with my husband of almost 7 months and our dog and 2 cats (I have one horse that lives with my parents). Luke is a 9 month old Lab/Golden Retriever. He is my "first" dog that I can actually call mine, we had 2 Springer Spaniels growing up. We also have Rocky and Chloe, the cats.

I have a BS in Equestrian Studies and Equine Business Management and am working as an assistant trainer at an Arabian horse farm. I've been riding horses for almost 10 years and have done some showing, my favorite disciplines being barrel racing and reining. I absolutely love giving riding lessons, especially to kids and hope to someday have my own horse farm. Once I have the horse farm, I'm getting an Aussie! :whoo:

I love to read, watch movies, lurk on DF lol, go trail riding with my sisters, spend time with my family, hike, camp, swim. I am also trying to learn as much as I can about training dogs, while trying to explain to my husband that it is very different from training horses. Also spending a lot of time house hunting right now as we are hoping to buy a house within the next couple months. I have been tossing around the idea of fostering (dogs) once we have a house, so trying to learn more about that too.

Here are the animals: Luke, Chloe (blk/wht) and Rocky (This is an older picture, Luke's a LOT bigger now)


----------



## TomTheDog (Dec 7, 2010)

marsha=whitie said:


> While reading recent threads, I saw a lot of "you don't know me!" blahblahblah... so, I'm going to take this chance to have everyone introduce each other!


Hey Marsha! I just wanted to let you know that this was a VERY good idea. So many interesting people!


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

My name is Jessica and I live in the Pittsburgh area with my husband (Scott) and furkid (Camaro). I'm 27, and have worked at a financial institution as an account analyst for the past 3 years. I've been married just over a year but we've been together almost 8 years. We adopted Camaro last June from a local animal shelter, he's a beagle mix.

I love to read and wish I had more time to do so. We bought our house in April 2009 and are still working on making it ours. I like to watch movies and spend time with my family and friends. I love spending time with Camaro, going on walks or just playing in the yard. 

That's about it! Not much to tell :c)

Here's my baby:


View attachment 22700


----------



## Angela (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone :wave:

My name is Angela, 29, single, engineer (automotive). I live in a small condo with my puppy Sophie and cat Lucy. I am a music lover, especially going to see live shows, of the rock, funk, folk, blugrass persuasion. I actually have travelled a good part of the US going to see the band Phish lol. I am flying out to New York City to see them perform live at Madison Square Garden on New Years, gonna be funktastic. 

I like to travel, cook, wine taste, host dinner nights, walk, hike, canoe, watch tv, and softball in the summers. I am also kindof a clean freak. I need to hire a cleaning service or my life motto is going to be, "Make the mess, clean the mess, make the mess, clean the mess." LOL. 

I have a great big loving family and would like to start one of my own someday :SIGH: but no intentions on jumping into anything that isn't right because I do just fine on my own. But I would really like to be a stay at home wife and mother (puppies and babies!!!!!) 

Oh and for those younger folks out there, don't knock your age! I've learned SO much from all of you xo (why don't we have a heart icon?).


----------



## Cookies Mum (Nov 30, 2010)

My real name is Carolyn. I'm happily married to my best friend. We have one daughter & one little granddaugher. I am a retired K-4 preschool teacher & loved it. I chose to retire when my granddaughter was born. She is the best boss I have ever had! LOL!

I love antiques, decorating, reading, music and ........... dogs! I look forward to getting to know everyone better.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Erin

23 years

I live in Wisconsin 10 miles from lake Michigan closest big city is Green Bay. I live with my mom in the country and my dad lives in Green Bay, parents divorced when I was 18. I am an only child, from an upper middle class upbringing a bit spoiled perhaps but I appeciate the quality of life I have and know it could easily be taken away. Currently unemployed and activly looking. I was diagnosed 5 years ago with aspergers syndrom, and was incorrectly diagnosed with ADD in Middle school. 
Australian shepherds and art are my passions, I am a semi-professional digital artist and photographer. I started training dogs when I was 9 and began activly competing when I was 15. 
I currently own two Australian Shepherds and a harliquin mutt cat known as Butch.
My mother showed German Shepherd Dogs when I was young and before I was born. I am currently enrolled at a tech school and doing very poorly.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mizuno said:


> Lauren,
> 
> You. Me. Finite. Let's do this!
> 
> ...


I actually get asked a lot of math questions on my other forum.  I'm game as long as it's not advanced calculus. 

I think I'm a strange person, I am much more an artist type but I can do math and as thus I rely on that for a living. I spent 2 years as a genetics major, and one year in biochemistry before realizing I wasn't a science person. As a result I ended up with a 'victory lap' around college and a very strange transcript. Add in my English minor and my studio art classes and figure drawing and none of the school councilors know what to do with me. I guess I'm well rounded.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I'm Brittany, 28, married for 10 years with 2 kids. I didn't graduate High School, and have not gone to college. I am a stay at home mom. I foster and work with Pit Bulls and GSDs, so feel free to ask questions. I am an atheist and politically incorrect. I play D&D every Friday, and play WoW every day. I assist my mentor with her training classes every Sunday morning. I used to play violin until I injured my back. I am a recovered drunk and pain med addict, though I still have chronic pain. I relate to House really well.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Rebekah. 52 (in a few weeks). Married to Randy for 5 years. 6 dogs in residence here right now, all Rottweilers.

Odessa 9
Penny 6
Milton 3
Grace 14 mos
Katie and Cindy 12 weeks

We live in NC. Hubby is a building contractor. I love cooking, eating, reading, traveling, and anything dog related. I showed horses for many years from about age 12 into my 30s, and then started on the dogs.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> , love love love country music, pro wrestling (stop laughing), .


No laughing here Marie, whose yer fave?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I can't hold it in anymore *Sings loudly* Getting to knowwwwwwwwwww you, getting to know aaaaaalllllll abouuuuuuuuuuut youuuuuuu!

Did I not mention I'm a musician (pianist of 20 years ...also working on composition)?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

55 years old. Female. Cantankerous. Divorced No Kids. Not relationship material (insufficient patience with humans which is matched by limitless patience with animals). 

Atka, GSD 4 years old Spay, AKC Obedience dog (CD, training CDX) and herding dog 
Questa, GSD, 6 months old Bitch, Possible future Breeding and performance/show dog

6 cats.. 2 are 15, 2 are 14, 1 is 3 and 1 is 2. 4 neutered males and 2 spayed females. 

Own house at the foot of the Catskills. Work for the State (Real Estate Appraiser).

Former Dairy Farmer, Bridge Designer/Engineer, House painter, Horse Trainer, Professional Photographer, night foaling manager on a Thoroughbred Farm. Background in training horses. Have ridden over 50,000 miles on horse back by conservative estimate (and it has been suggested that is why I am cantankerous). 

Hobbies include reading, hiking, Target practice (rifle), Travel out west (when I can afford it), dog training and learning anything to do with Veterinary Medicine. Would have more hobbies if I had more time. Would have horses if I had more money. 

Hope to retire to a small place in a warmer climate in the US where I can have/train horses and dogs. Will always have cats. Can't imagine having a human around.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

My name is Natasha, I'm 34, and I work as a computer security research engineer, which is basically just an ethical hacker. I grew up identifying punk/riot grrl but I've expanded my tastes significantly, though I still favor female-fronted bands. I'm from the Pacific northwest but I spent many years in Chicago and now I'm in Austin. My boyfriend and I will probably be moving to the northwest again in the not too distant future, because I'm uncomfortable with Austin's proximity to Texas. We have two pit mixes: one BoxerX and one Black Mouth CurrX (best guess rescues). I try to buy and eat local, and support responsible and humane pastoral agriculture with my money and my mouth. I read like a fiend; I play drums in rock band; I sing in a real band; I roller skate; I paint; I reverse; I take pictures; I support open source; I'm mildly obsessed with American football statistics; and I can probably drink you under the table.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm Linda, 46 years old, and own 3 rescued dogs, Christy (GSD/Boxer mix in sig), Snickers (mostly Cocker mix) and Rusty (Chow/Border Collie mix). All were either dumped or strays that I found/caught. I've had dogs all of my life and dabbled in dog showing/obedience when younger. I also own a 12 yr old Thoroughbred gelding I bought as an unbroke 2 yr old. We do jumpers.

I'm a licensed Realtor and buy investment properties for my husband and I. We used to fix up the homes and flip them, but now fix them up and rent them out. I do a lot of the remodeling myself, as far as painting, tiling, plumbing and minor electrical like changing outlets/light fixtures. I allow "fixed" adult pets of any size and breed in all of my rental homes, and install doggie doors in all of the houses. Yards here are rock walls, so very secure.

My interests are Horseback riding, reading, love looking at homes, and enjoy remodeling them. I am active in animal issues and want to see puppy mills, canned hunts, and horse slaughter banned, although I am not a member of the HSUS/Peta, etc. I also take care of the barn cats and have a terrible habit of stopping in the middle of roads to catch loose animals. I usually have pretty good luck finding their owners, but if I can't, then I get them fixed/vaccinated and adopted out. (My 3 dogs are here to stay). I've never had to rehome one of my own animals and tend to curse those on CL that buy a puppy, give it no training, and then try to get rid of it because "they're moving, no time for it, having a baby, "allergic", etc.

I enjoy DF, but usually just hangout on the General, First time owner, training, health and off topic forums. People have thought I was a man due to my user name. My user name was going to be my horse's show name, but I used something else instead. The "Spotted Nikes" thing was because he is very fast, and has white socks with black spots (ermine markings).


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Meshkenet said:


> Overall, I read a lot more than I post because I spend time on the forum while my students are doing exams: nothing else to do than sit there and watch them, so I have to keep myself entertained!.


I am doing this RIGHT NOW. My kids are writing an essay on _Lord of the Flies_ and I am catching up on DFers' biographies!


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

im bev, 42, married for 11 years, have 4 children who are 19, 16 (17 in feb), 12next week and 10. ( girl, girl, boy, boy) i never wanted any kids as my friends baby pee'd on me when i was 16 and i then swore i was never having any messy creatures 

i have 2 cats and a kitten. potter is 4 and came with his brother harry who escaped out the window at 5 mths and never came back, tilly is 2 and a spoilt little moo and mother to bailey who is male and 4 mths.
i have 1 dog, branston who is 5mths next week and a rottie x mastiff (not 100% on the mastiff) who came from a rescue.

i am a machinist by trade, never clothing, lift drapes, mod tents, protective bags for computers etc. i havent worked in that trade since i was pregnant with my nearly 12 yr old but did a stint 2 yrs ago in a local 'sells' everything' shop. i did work in a bakers as a teenager and loved it i love shop work but not customers!! the best way to handle rude ones, and there were a lot of them was to smile extra wide and be over polite just to spite them .

i read tons, i like biographys, real life and crime books. i read all the time and now cant get to sleep unless i have read at least 1 chapter of a book! i dont really have any other 'hobbys, im on facebook all the time and have coffee mornings with my friends every week day.

i will drink EVERY weekend without fail arty: i drink malibu & diet coke. i never drink in the week as i have a house to attend to and kids to sort out not forgetting the pests whoops pets  

thats it really pretty mundane really!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I love reading these things but hate typing them out for myself.

My name is Karen. I'm 39, single and have my own home (yay). I grew up in Philly but now live in its suburbs, about 10 minutes from the border. Living with me are Buffy, 10-month-old mystery mutt; Zero, 6-year-old fat male cat; and Mina, 13/14-year-old female cat. Mina has lived in a total of three different apartments with me, along with a few months here and there at my parents' house, as well as my current house, so she's really been the constant in my adult life. All three pets were rescues in one form or another.

I work as a writer/editor for a group of marketing magazines you've never heard of (business-to-business stuff), and have a BA in English. I started out as a English secondary ed major, but dropped the ed right before I had to teach as a senior in college. I fell into English by chance, really. Mostly because I was always told I'm a good writer and I love to read, but I kind of wish I followed my other interests of science, computers or math instead (I was the weird English major taking Physics and Calculus as electives).

I somehow became a sci-fi nerd when I wasn't paying attention, even got into comics a little thanks to Mr. Whedon and have been kind of bored with music for years. When I was younger I mostly liked '80s/'90s alternative (I hate that word), lived for old-school industrial and got a little into techno/house/other stuff with good beats in the '90s. Most country and some R&B is like nails on a chalkboard to me, but for the most part I try to keep an open mind about music (and movies, books, TV). Oh, I'm also learning to appreciate good beer, as Philly is apparently a great craft beer town.

I spend too much time reading here when I should be working (like now), and this forum is feeding my growing obsession with my dog, which I guess is a good thing.

The most interesting thing about me is probably that I went to the former USSR (Moscow, Kiev and St. Petersburg) and communist Berlin before the fall of the Berlin wall (in '88). I hope my days of interesting travel aren't over, but I don't have the money to travel anymore. I'd love to visit Asia and Eastern Europe someday.


----------



## twinsons (Dec 9, 2010)

I have 3 dogs and 2 cats. They live together.


----------



## toblerone (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi! I'm Loretta, 21 currently in Atlanta GA living with my boyfriend and three pets. We're both seniors in college and one of us (not me!) already has a job and a good hold on life so our lucky pets get to be spoiled with his extra income! Anyway, we have one dog, one cat and a cat-dog. Toby is our 14 month old mix (maybe a whippet cross though he looks like a pharaoh hound), James Bond the 1 year old tuxedo cat, and Leopold the 7 month old sheltie cat-dog hybrid due to his love of all things cat related and his favorite playmate James. 

Like I said I'm still in college majoring in anthropology and ancient civilizations, but I've sort of picked up art history as a major too. I hope to be either a curator or a professor one day, though getting there seems pretty hard. I love all things culture related, museums, theater, opera, ballet anything really and I'm in the process of learning more languages to help everything along. I'm a real fan of music, all types though not country or bluegrass as much. In the little free time I have I like to crochet and cook, much to the appreciation of those who get my free food!

I've had dogs all my life, but Toby and Leo are the first two that are really mine. They're smart boys (at least I think so, but everyone thinks their dog is smart right?) so I enjoy teaching them tricks and I hope to do agility with one or both when they're old enough. The two are definitely my boys and I dote on them and take care of them much better than I do myself! 

So yeah, that's me. I lurk here a lot and have learned a ton. So thanks to all of you who post such great information and awesome stories.

P.S. Both my boyfriend and I get a kick out of all of the Mia stories. Sometimes we think about rescuing a papillon one day, but then we think of Mia are aren't so sure...


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's the quick and easy on me. 

My name's Michael, 26 years of age. Serving in the military and currently overseas. Homestationed in the nice cold state of North Dakota, but originally from Wisconsin. Will be moving back once my time is up. No kids, no wife, no girlfriend. They make things difficult when you're overseas LOL. Grew up with 3 GSD's; Duke, Bozo, Bandit. Brothers and friends have a bunch of hunting dogs that they loan out to me whenever I have time to go back home. Will be starting my own hunting pack once I get settled in.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Where are you from in WI again? I know that you make 5 people on this forum from WI....three of us know each other personally, and the other, though I've never met her, lived only about an hour south of me.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

I love that so many DFers are music lovers, hmm... maybe there is some type of correlation.

I didn't add to my intro that I am all about music as well. Our house is full of instruments, and I think that my darling Ashley is going to go insane one day. I'm in the process of trying to convince her that a banjo, a violin and some drums won't take up much space . While I don't want to do anything with music on a professional level, music is still a huge part of my life and I took to it quickly as a child. Usually after hearing something played, I can figure it out on one of the many things lying around my house.

Ah, and for fun sometimes, I go to the local piano bar and play for tips and free drinks! Making money and having a good time is ALWAYS the way to go!


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Where are you from in WI again? I know that you make 5 people on this forum from WI....three of us know each other personally, and the other, though I've never met her, lived only about an hour south of me.


Most of my family live in and around Madison. A few live in Rock County. As much as I want to go back home, my friend offered me a place to stay in MD when I get out of the military. So I'm kind of contemplating where to go.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

WISCONSIN! Go to the motherland!

*cough*


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

marsha=whitie said:


> I enjoy reading about everyone! You guys seem so busy and like people I'd hang out with.
> 
> JohnnyBandit, how do you do everything?! lol.




Not that hard to do. A lot of the stuff I have my fingers in is fairly silent stuff. 
The dog sitting is very selective. I LIKE to train and want to more. 
The trapping is not that lucrative anymore. Except for coyotes which are very time consuming because they are almost impossible to trap and really have to be hunted. I mostly act in advisory role and come in when there is a problem case. I really keep it going because my bud's teenage son is interested in it and wants to learn. 

After working in high stress, high hours, pressure pits for so many years, I find I have time on my hands.

BTW I thought more stuff about myself.

I have an African Grey parrot I have had since I was 14 years old, I like tattoos, have four and want more.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm Shelley. I am 26 and live in Kentucky. I'm a real estate appraiser. I bought a house 2 years ago and am finally settling down after having lived in 4 countries and half a dozen states in the previous ~10 years. I love to travel, especially to "off the beaten path" locations and to try local food and drink everyplace I go. While it has been a couple years since I've done any foreign travel, I've been to most of Asia, lived in Korea, and brought home the love of spicy, flavorful noodle and rice dishes. I live in the "little Vietnam" area of my city so I can get my foodie fix on a regular basis. I've also lived in Central America and the Caribbean. I speak Spanish and am rapidly forgetting how to speak Korean, and I know just enough Japanese and French to get myself in trouble. 

I like to hike and be outdoors, of course I always take the dog. I spend most weekends riding horses and am just getting back into the sport after being away from it during college/the poor post-college years. Before that I rode, trained and showed both English and western and now I am working with a friend's horses that are off-the-track Thoroughbreds. I am actively resisting the temptation of buying a horse myself. 

My dog Chester is a 3 year old shelter rescue, breed guess is something in the realm of boxer/Rhodesian ridgeback. He is my first dog, either as a child or as an adult. I also have 2 pet rats, Betty and Veronica.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> The trapping is not that lucrative anymore. Except for coyotes which are very time consuming because they are almost impossible to trap and really have to be hunted.



Coyote hunting is fun times. Whether you're calling them in or using dogs, always a good time. Coyotes a big issue in Florida?

Also more random facts about me:

One tattoo, will be getting a half sleeve when I get home. I love cars, I drive a 2008 STi. I enjoy hunting, fishing, and I am big into video games. Currently my favorite breed to go out and hunt with is the Jagd Terrier / German Hunt Terrier. I've lived in Korea for 2 years, and have been to Cambodia on multiple occasions, and Singapore for just a few days.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> I am doing this RIGHT NOW. My kids are writing an essay on _Lord of the Flies_ and I am catching up on DFers' biographies!


Mine are doing aexam on the theory of poetry using Poe' "The Raven". We just finished listening to Christopher Walken's reading  and now they're writing, and I am waiting ervermore.

A lot of tattoo enthusiasts here!

I currently have around 11, two half sleeves, most of my back along with smaller ones on my arms, stomach, hips and legs. We should gat a tattoo thread started.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

l2andom said:


> Coyote hunting is fun times. Whether you're calling them in or using dogs, always a good time. Coyotes a big issue in Florida?
> 
> .


Getting to be.... Twenty years ago, we had none down here. Now they seem to be everywhere. Lots of urban coyotes. Starting to take small pets. They are also taking calves at times. Other stock. Chickens seem to be a favorite. We have a fair number of "egg" farms down here. The coyotes will stand up on their hind legs and get the eggs that have rolled into the rack for pick up. 

They also do damage to our row crops and other farming. They eat the oranges right off the tree. They like tomatoes, strawberries, and seem to REALLY love cantalopes and watermelons. The thing is.... They seem to take one bite out of a watermelon and move to the next on. So instead of ruining a single watermelon and being full, they will take one bite out of twenty or so. 

They are really hard on our quail population.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, it's very interested to read so much about everyone. There was a lot I didn't know!

@Equinox; you're definitely more mature and intelligent than any other teenager I've met. 

@Zim; I saw a picture of your son on another thread- he's adorable! 

About me.

My name's Danielle, and I'm yet another one of those teenagers at 18. I'm going to school at Western Michigan University in Kalamazoo, Michigan, and I'm majoring in Biomedical Sciences. Minoring in religions/business/chemistry, but I'm considering dropping out to take a vet-tech course online to give me more time to work and enjoy life. I live with my boyfriend Jon (of two years) and my best friend Allie. We rent a condo in the heart of the city, but Jon and I will be buying a house next year together.

I work at the local SPCA right now as a kennel tech, and I train dogs there in my free time. I'm avid in rescue and volunteer with multiple organizations fostering/transporting/pulling. I also work in a doggie daycare in exchange for free time for my dog to play and socialize. I have one German Shepherd named Frag who is technically my boyfriend's dog, though you wouldn't know it. We also have a 14 week old kitten named Emajean (aka Beanie) whom I bottle fed from 3 days and foster-failed. Right now we have a year old Chichuahua foster who hates Frag. 

My previous jobs included working at another shelter, and before that, working and co-owning my fathers construction business for a short stint. I know just about all there is about building houses and doing electrical. My father and I built my parent's house by ourselves. Only took a year and a half. 

I played trumpet for 7 years and just recently faded out of that. I played trumpet for my boyfriend's metal band for about a year and travelled with them. I love music and don't know what I would do without it. Metal and rock are my favorites. 

I have ADD and OCD, and suffer from really bad migraines once or twice a month. I think glasses would solve it, but I'm too lazy to go to the doctor. I have back issues from being dropped from 5.5' up onto my back on a concrete floor when I was seven by my father, so I go to the chiropractor at least twice a month and manage to keep up physical activity. I raced 4 wheelers from the age of 6-12 and still ride in my free time. 

I'm pretty out of it most of the time and spend a lot of money I don't have, but somehow always make it work out. I'm passionate about dogs and plan on opening up a small business (doggie daycare/training facility) in a few years. I'm exploring the training world now. 

Oh, I also have... 13? fish tanks of varying sorts. Jon and I bred fish very actively for a few years before we moved, but had to sell a lot of stock to move up here into this smaller place. Right now we only have 3 tanks up and running, but we're slowly bringing the numbers back up to 13 

I'm sure there's something I forgot about myself.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Getting to be.... Twenty years ago, we had none down here. Now they seem to be everywhere. Lots of urban coyotes. Starting to take small pets. They are also taking calves at times. Other stock. Chickens seem to be a favorite. We have a fair number of "egg" farms down here. The coyotes will stand up on their hind legs and get the eggs that have rolled into the rack for pick up.
> 
> They also do damage to our row crops and other farming. They eat the oranges right off the tree. They like tomatoes, strawberries, and seem to REALLY love cantalopes and watermelons. The thing is.... They seem to take one bite out of a watermelon and move to the next on. So instead of ruining a single watermelon and being full, they will take one bite out of twenty or so.
> 
> They are really hard on our quail population.



Ah thats rough. The only problems with the yotes up here are them taking small pets and livestock, and that's usually more northern WI. I'm sure along with your yote problem you have hog issues as well? Sounds like a good place to hunt coyote. In the predator/varmint hunting community there have also been quite a few reports of people shooting hybrid wolf/dogs as well that were taking livestock/farm animals/pets.

In addition to try and stay on topic haha...

I am getting a Red fawn Japanese Akita in the spring as a house dog :]


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

My name is RBark (pronounced Schuvarlimax). I'm 26 years old and Vice President of a HVAC company. High school dropout, and avid hiker.










I own a cloud descended from the skies, named Kobe.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

l2andom said:


> Ah thats rough. The only problems with the yotes up here are them taking small pets and livestock, and that's usually more northern WI. I'm sure along with your yote problem you have hog issues as well? Sounds like a good place to hunt coyote. In the predator/varmint hunting community there have also been quite a few reports of people shooting hybrid wolf/dogs as well that were taking livestock/farm animals/pets.
> 
> In addition to try and stay on topic haha...
> 
> I am getting a Red fawn Japanese Akita in the spring as a house dog :]


I am not sure if they are hybrids or not. But our coyotes are bigger than western coyotes. 64 pounds in the biggest I have weighed and I have picture of a dead one that looks bigger than that. 

Some folks here think they hybridized with the remaining pockets of red wolves. 

And yes, we have tons and tons of hogs.


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't posted here in ages but I read ya'll posts everyday. (stalker!) My name is Langi, its Polynesian and most people say it Loni which is easier then trying to explain the proper way to pronounce it which is hard in person and impossible in text. Even though my name is Polynesian I am as Caucasian as you can get, Irish/English. I'm soon to be 25, was born in NY but lived in Oklahoma for the last 15 years.

I've been married to my husband for a year and half though we have been together for nearly six years. He is a bonafied computer nerd, although he looks more like a football player, one of his favorite movies is Short Circuit cause he says its like us, the animal freak girl falling in love with the geeky robot maker. <3 

I work full time at a pet store which I've done for almost three years, I volunteer one day a week at the Tulsa Zoo which I have done for ten years, and I also volunteer one day a week at a exotic animal rescue which I have done for the last twelve years. I was home schooled since fourth grade and enjoy drawing, charcoal being my <3 medium. 
I was a little disappointed at the small number of people here who are country music fans, 34 of my 394 songs on itunes are NOT country.

My total list of "pets" are as follows: One of the newest but definitely the center of the universe is Pete, our 9 month old black and silver miniature schnauzer. He is named after a good friend of ours who passed away. He's my first puppy as all our other dogs came to us full grown, and my husbands first dog ever. We have one grouchy 9 year old cat named Strawberry who puts up with the pup as long as he's not moving when he's near her. The rest of the critters I wont list one by one cause this post is long enough already but we have (pause to count) 20 tarantulas, 11 snakes, 3 lizards, 2 bettas, a tailess whip scorpion, a desert hairy scorpion, and a red fooded tortoise. The animals I have had living with me in my house at one point or another (babysitting from the rescue) include, a fennec fox, baby caracal, Burmese python, and a wolf mix pup, although just for one night.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I actually get asked a lot of math questions on my other forum.  I'm game as long as it's not advanced calculus.
> 
> I think I'm a strange person, I am much more an artist type but I can do math and as thus I rely on that for a living.


Honestly I think mathematics and art go hand in hand! :biggrin1: With drawing there's proportion and dimensions, with animation there's timing, with music there's... everything, lol! I'm pretty good at math, and I think it plays a very big role in my artwork.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Honestly I think mathematics and art go hand in hand! :biggrin1: With drawing there's proportion and dimensions, with animation there's timing, with music there's... everything, lol! I'm pretty good at math, and I think it plays a very big role in my artwork.


I'm pretty good at music which had a big role in my math LOL

Seriously though, after I started taking piano math suddenly became much more easy and understandible to me. You'll still never see me major in math but after I got into music I found math much more tolerable whereas before it was pure, unadulterated hell.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

SpiderGirl said:


> I haven't posted here in ages but I read ya'll posts everyday. (stalker!) My name is Langi, its Polynesian and most people say it Loni which is easier then trying to explain the proper way to pronounce it which is hard in person and impossible in text. Even though my name is Polynesian I am as Caucasian as you can get, Irish/English. I'm soon to be 25, was born in NY but lived in Oklahoma for the last 15 years.
> 
> I've been married to my husband for a year and half though we have been together for nearly six years. He is a bonafied computer nerd, although he looks more like a football player, one of his favorite movies is Short Circuit cause he says its like us, the animal freak girl falling in love with the geeky robot maker. <3
> 
> ...


bolded makes me shudder spiders ....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nargle said:


> Honestly I think mathematics and art go hand in hand! :biggrin1: With drawing there's proportion and dimensions, with animation there's timing, with music there's... everything, lol! I'm pretty good at math, and I think it plays a very big role in my artwork.



I guess it depends on what level of math.  I haven't actually seen real numbers in my math classes in years. The other day we were in class and we actually got a real honest to goodness problem with numbers and everything and there were literally cheers. Doesn't happen very often at all. The math I do is all theory.

Here's an example from a recent homework (one of the simpler ones):

Prove l'Hopital's Rule for the case abs(B)= infinity by first proving that g(x)/f(x) -> 0 when f(x)/g(x) -> plus/minus infinity as x -> a. 

There are no numbers anymore!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

SpiderGirl, is thrre ANY chance you could change your avatar (pretty please)? I'm seriously arachnaphobic, and since this is a dog forum....I really just don't want to have a panic attack everytime I want to read one of your posts...

Y'all just missed me screeching and trying to get it the picture out of my view in the monitor...


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Here's an example from a recent homework (one of the simpler ones):
> 
> Prove l'Hopital's Rule for the case abs(B)= infinity by first proving that g(x)/f(x) -> 0 when f(x)/g(x) -> plus/minus infinity as x -> a.


12.



messagetooshort


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

Xeph said:


> SpiderGirl, is thrre ANY chance you could change your avatar (pretty please)? I'm seriously arachnaphobic, and since this is a dog forum....I really just don't want to have a panic attack everytime I want to read one of your posts...
> 
> Y'all just missed me screeching and trying to get it the picture out of my view in the monitor...


I have to confess that I also reacted by frantically spinning the mouse wheel while squinting towards the screen in a blur. I'm getting better, but it's still my default response in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

When I was little I was so terrified I would vomit or pee (yeah, seriously). Luckily I outgrew that before I hit school. I did not outgrow the shrieking.

I was underneath my computer table attempting to scroll....

*sigh*


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

Xeph said:


> SpiderGirl, is thrre ANY chance you could change your avatar (pretty please)? I'm seriously arachnaphobic, and since this is a dog forum....I really just don't want to have a panic attack everytime I want to read one of your posts...
> 
> Y'all just missed me *screeching* and trying to get it the picture out of my view in the monitor...


i only do that when i actually see a live one. on screen fine but an actual live one will make me scream and bolt from a room or fall out of the shower


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Rebekah.
> .


You mean, your first name isn't Red? LOL!


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

Xeph said:


> SpiderGirl, is thrre ANY chance you could change your avatar (pretty please)? I'm seriously arachnaphobic, and since this is a dog forum....I really just don't want to have a panic attack everytime I want to read one of your posts...
> 
> Y'all just missed me screeching and trying to get it the picture out of my view in the monitor...


Hehe, Im used to it, how bout a cute lil schnauzer instead?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Rbark: did I read that right, you're only 26???


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*sigh of relief* very much appreciate, thank you 

I actually find learning about arachnids fascinating, but I can't deal with how they look. 6 legs is fine, but 8 legs isn't...dunno why.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> Rbark: did I read that right, you're only 26???


Oops, meant to type 62. I look young for my age. 

No, I am 26.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

RBark said:


> Oops, meant to type 62. I look young for my age.
> 
> No, I am 26.


you're between my sons ages.
Now I really feel old. You "sound" much older, definitely more mature!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

My name is Cher. I am 50 or 60 something but look 17, and I spend my life globe trotting and getting rich.
OK. Not really. But I sound so boring after reading this thread, lol!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

TomTheDog said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm Bailey. I am 22 years old, and I recently graduated from Ohio University with a degree in Sport Management and a minor in Business.


Cool! I live only about 45ish minutes from the OU campus. lol



InkedMarie said:


> love love love country music, pro wrestling *(stop laughing)*, dogs & bids and reading.


Whenever someone says, "Stop laughing" even when I'm NOT laughing...it always makes me laugh...lol


Meshkenet- I LOVE Father Ted! It's hilarious.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Shaina here...late 20s, enginerd (engineer) with a couple side educational forays into history and other disciplines when I could squeeze a few more credit hours into my schedule. One of those people who loves science, math, lit, history, art...etc. I move around a bit (have moved three times post-college) and am likely moving again in the near future. Have been married for four years.

Prefer to be out hiking with the dogs every chance I get...have been thus for as long as I remember. Plenty of side hobbies and interests to fill any spare time between work and hiking, most relevantly playing with the dogs.

We have 16 paws sharing the house...

Kim, the oldest at 3.5, is Golden Ditzhund who started all the crazy by quite literally demanding to be trained, and taking to it like fire takes to tinder. So really, it's all her fault.

Webster, 3+, is a Miniature Radar Terrier, and unintentionally the clown of the house.

Mira, 1.5, is a Flying Spider Monkeym which is rather self-explanatory I think.

And finally, Brie is Da Evil Kitteh who just joined the household last summer.


----------



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

Okay, I'll play (haven't posted in a while!)

My name is Beatrice, and I now feel like a baby because I'm only 14. But I generally don't act my age, on here or in real life. I live in the town of Snohomish, Washington, which is about an hour away from Seattle. I live with both my original parents, my little brother, my mutt-tastic mutt, Sam, and my two cats Aui and Lillie. I also have a hamster named Jude. Uhhh, I'm pretty young so I can't tell you about my career or anything but I hope to become a professional photographer, and I really want to live in Montana when I grow up. I'd like to go to the University of Montana or the University of Washington. I also hope to travel a LOT (I already do, but mostly in the same areas of Europe, North, and South America), always with my pup, who comes with me anywhere he can go. And this will include out of the country and to the other side og the world next summer when we go to Germany. Speaking of which, I lived close to Munich, Germany for nine years, and I'm 50% German, 50% Brazilian. We alternate going to Germany and Brazil every summer. We go to Brazil for six weeks one summer (the whole family) and to Germany for three weeks with the whole family, and I stay with my friend another three weeks by myself starting next summer. I love dogs, photography (though I'm not very good at it yet, I know nothing about lenses and settings and all that, I just know what I like in a picture and I know how to TAKE one), traveling, camping, hiking, and most stuff that involves me NOT being at home, and preferably being outdoors. I'm not much of a school person but my favorite subject other than the artsy stuff is English, and I adore learning new languages. I HATE math with a passion, and I'm not a fan of science either. And, uhh, that's about it!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm 32, married, and we'll have a kiddo...well....any day now..whenever he decides to show up. I'm a vet tech and we have 6 dogs: 2 Chows Aesop: almost 3 yrs and Goose: 6 months, a Yorkie: Julian, 9 yrs, a Shih Tzu mix: Grimm, 2 yrs, a Poodle/Chi mix: Ginger, 13 yrs, and a toy Poodle: Newt, 3 yrs. Most were adopted..because...I'm a vet tech and that's what can happen. We also have cats, 2 rats and an African Grey I've had for 14 yrs.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought KBLover was female. Oops.

Equinox your dog is beautiful. 

PBmix love the one in your avatar. But doesn't look mixed to me? Any what a cute one.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

SpiderGirl said:


> My name is Langi, its Polynesian and most people say it Loni which is easier then trying to explain the proper way to pronounce it which is hard in person and impossible in text. Even though my name is Polynesian I am as Caucasian as you can get, Irish/English.


Hey, do you happen to know the meaning of your name? It's an interesting name! In Malay/Indonesian, "langit" means sky.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I already posted on the other thread and debated doing this one as well. Oh well...

I'm Mindy (a.k.a Tiny Town according to my boyfriend...I'm short), 31, live in Ohio. Same boyfriend for almost 11 years. I have degree in Criminal Justice but have never used it. I work in Education with children who have Autism. I sort of fell into it but discovered that I liked it. We have 2 dogs: Eddie is a black Lab, who I found as a 4ish month old puppy that someone abandoned. He just turned 4 years old. Uallis is a Mastiff. He'll be 4 in March. We also have 2 cats. Max will be 8 in Feb and he's extremely evil. Gus is 6 and extremely dim-witted as well as fat. I'm the youngest of 7 kids. 2 girls, my mom's. 4 boys, my dad's and then...me. I like to read, I used to do genealogy but sort of lost the interest in it. I'm completely obsessed with my dogs and like nothing better than to talk about them. I like the outdoors and doing things with my dogs outside, but I'm not outdoorsy at all. Hiking is alright but I wouldn't be caught dead camping. lol I like history and watch a lot of history related shows. My favorites things to do are to sleep in and shop. I LOVE to shop. I even like to grocery shop. lol For music, I mostly listen to classic rock type stuff.

Grab-Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh Xeph I killed a brown recluse today. It was just crawling along.


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Hey, do you happen to know the meaning of your name? It's an interesting name! In Malay/Indonesian, "langit" means sky.


Well my full name is Kilangi and my mom told me it means From Heaven or something similar, so sky would be pretty close, thats pretty cool.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> My name is Cher. I am 50 or 60 something but look 17, and I spend my life globe trotting and getting rich.
> OK. Not really. But I sound so boring after reading this thread, lol!!


You had my jaw dropping for a second.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

My turn 

My name is Ruth but only my mother calls me that (Thank God!)
All my friends call me Fox (but I have never seen a Fox before as we don't have them here)

I live with my partner of 4years in Christchurch, New Zealand.
Micah (my Partner) and I plan to get married one day, I am just waiting for him to pop the question when he is ready 
I am keen to start a family soon too, but we are still young and my SO is in no hurry lol

I am 18 (19 in July) and have been living out of home with my partner for 3years. Micah is 23 (24 in March) and he really likes cars (we have 8 in our yard, 6 of them don't even have engines). He loves old Datsuns, his favorite being a 910 bluebird coupe, very very rare and he has 2!!! (there are about 10 in our whole country). His passion for cars rubs off on me and our favorite activity is driving around, its our 'couples activity'. We drive and talk for hours, Micah is my best fiend and we spend all our spare time together.

I like cooking, looking after our home and spending time with Micah.
(this may sound sad to some people but my life goal is to be a stay at home mum/ house wife)

We have 2 cats, Kira is 3yrs and our first pet together, Kitten is 2 yrs and a bit retarded. We also have 2 dogs, Jemma is a 5yr old fox terrier x she lived with my mum for the first 4 years of her life but has been living with us since last christmas. Cash is our baby, he is like our first child. Cash is an almost 1yr old Mastiff x who was a rehome at 3.5months and is the only dog Jemma will get along with (she is DA).

I am studying for a BA at the University of Canterbury, doing a double major in Philosophy and Psychology. But mainly philosophy, it is my true love (after Micah and Cash). I want to mainly study bio-ethics and talk about abortion and genetic selection. I have a very controversial point of view and have lost many friends because of it so I tend not to tell anyone unless they ask and really want to know. 

People would describe me as strong willed, bossy, a control freak, rude, loud and opinionated.
I have a very small group of friends, but that does not bother me one bit, I have true friends that like me for who I am, though it usually takes 1yr + of forced interaction for people to get used to me and actually like me lol.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I already did this and I AM boring! 

Anyhow, I'm Stephanie. I live in Kalamazoo, Michigan with my fiance. Best hair stylist. Four dogs most know but I've got Smalls (Hound doggy mutant), District Attorney Jack McCoy (Norwegian Elkhound), Jonas (miniature Dachshund), and Magpie (German Shepherd something or other. May have to get new pictures for a new breed guess). I spent all my time doing hair or dog stuff. I'm another tattoo (and piercing) person. Really, not any thing interesting about me.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

LazyG, do you believe in life after love?



> Oh Xeph I killed a brown recluse today. It was just crawling along.


I'm so afraid of spiders I can't even kill them.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Really, not any thing interesting about me.


Um.. HELLO.. your the only person awesome enough to have John Goodman's face on your thigh. 

Only wvasko surpases your awesomeness LOL


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Um.. HELLO.. your the only person awesome enough to have John Goodman's face on your thigh.
> 
> Only wvasko surpases your awesomeness LOL


Hmm.. I guess wvasko and I are going to have to fist fight for the title.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh I forgot to add, I have been on this forum for almost 3years. 
I am here daily but I don't post a lot. 
Most of you probably don't know who I am but I have been here a while.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Let the battle commence LOL

And Fox.. we know who you are  If we didn't then we wouldn't have been worried about you when the earthquake struck a while back.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm 13, and my name is Thao. 
In my free time, I like to use the computer (apparently I do too much..), play piano/violin, read, crochet, and dance. I'm into Korean pop music (though I'm Vietnamese) and though I'm only a student, I have hopes of becoming an optometrist. When I get older, I'm going to travel to Korea/Japan/Vietnam/any other Asian place.
I live in Texas, though I detest the heat and would rather live in Colorado (or somewhere that has snow but is warm in the summer).
That's it...I'm so boring...


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Let the battle commence LOL
> 
> And Fox.. we know who you are  If we didn't then we wouldn't have been worried about you when the earthquake struck a while back.


I wasn't sure if most people knew who I was, but people on here being worried about me after the earthquake was one of the most touching things ever! I felt very loved


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

EVERYONE knows who you are, Fox.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Xeph said:


> LazyG, do you believe in life after love?
> 
> 
> I'm so afraid of spiders I can't even kill them.


Wow for real.

I watched it crawl, took pics then killed it using a napkin. It was at the corner of the wall and started to climb up. I'm glad it didn't climb onto my jacket and get inside it. Anyway once it was halfway up the wall I poked it out of the shadow of the corner with my finger so I could take pics before its untimely, sudden death.

I remember when my 4yr old was like 2 he went to pick up a wolf spider and my mom freaked out, in turned Santana freaked trying to get the little creature. I think my son just thought his grandma was crazy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Big spider lover here. Hoping to have my very own Ornamental Baboon one day.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't do spiders. Ick.

I like snakes, though.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Big spider lover here. Hoping to have my very own Ornamental Baboon one day.


You'd like where I live...we have Tarantulas. In the Summer, after it rains, you'll see bunches of them crossing the street when out on the state highways where it isn't very populated. I've had 2 (at different times) in my backyard at night, a few years ago. Snickers, my Cocker mix, who's a chicken, walked out onto the grass and made an inquisitive whining noise, like "WooooOOOP?". When I went to check out what he was looking at, it turned out to be a palm sized Tarantula. I kind of herded him over to the rock wall, and supervised him climbing over it, to make sure he left.

We also have Vinegaroons, or Whip spiders. They're really weird looking. Kind of a cross between a Scorpion and spider. Harmless, but spray a vinegar like substance when threatened. 
Link to Vinegaroon pic- (Xeph...don't look)-http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/M-giganteus.html


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Y'all are going to kill poor Xeph 




DJEtzel said:


> I don't do spiders. Ick.
> 
> I like snakes, though.


Me too. I really want a corn snake or an african house snake.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

CAMEL SPIDERS! haha. Those things are super fast


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm 21 years of age, live in South Florida, Dominican/Brazilian, St. Patrick's Day baby, Snake/Pisces, female, working with kids at the moment as a child care counselor. If I don't get a chance to future my career with kids, I'll like to work with animals. Kidless and single and in no rush to change that till I find someone worthy of me and my dogs! Though my goal in life is to one day raise a family, I love kids and can't wait to have one of my own! I like tattoos (have two) & piercings (two as well, plus my ears), music (favorite is R&B), the beach/pool, creative grooming (using pet safe dyes), taking pictures, kids, and of course dogs!
I would like to one day get CGC titles on my dogs and get them certifed as therapy dogs, mainly as R.E.A.D. therapy dogs since I'll get best of both worlds, being with my dogs and helping kids at the same time. Plus my dogs would love the one on one, as they all crave attention from people. 
My dog pack includes, Pepe an 11y/o bichon frise mix, Princess a 3y/o dachshund maybe chi mix, Princess Mama her age is unknown and her breed mix guess pekingese x cavalier king charles spaniel and her son Valentino 2y/o who's part shih tzu.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> I don't do spiders. Ick.
> 
> I like snakes, though.


Corn snakeaholic here :biggrin1: I can't wait until I can own one again!


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> EVERYONE knows who you are, Fox.


Feels the love


----------



## PennyJar83 (Jul 13, 2010)

My name is Maureen, 27, from the north suburbs of Chicago. I'm very new here - I've been lurking a LOT since I adopted my shelter pup in the summer, but I've started to post more since my dog started to develop some fear aggression. Since most of the people in my real-world life just think he's turning into a monster, I like coming here and chatting with people who don't automatically jump to that conclusion/=.

I am a high school English teacher and I am also my school's theatre director. We are just starting to work on our 50-person spring musical and it, plus grading a metric ton of papers, will consume my life for the next four months. I love musicals (obviously), reading, painting/being crafty, the show "Community," dry humor, and learning how to be sarcastic on the internet. Actually, I don't do much "forum-ing" at all so I really just need to learn how to coexist in general with people in cyberspace . I am currently trying to choose a grad school program that will let me live abroad during summers only AND let me take my dog with while allowing me to study something I'm passionate about, such as theatre or literature. So far, not so good.

My pup is a 13.5 month lab/basset mix (probably) named Charlie. He is simultaneously the best and most stressful thing in my life. I love obedience classes with him but he is one high-strung, stubborn ball of fuzz. I would love to get involved with volunteering at a shelter or with a rescue group. 

Thus ends the interesting things I have to say about myself. Good to read about you all!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Wow for real.


For real. Phobias are irrational fears, so you can totally see me flip out when I come across one.

At the beginning of the summer I was driven out of the house by a spider that was on the wall near the door. I didn't go back in until my husband got home. And my dog walking client's owner had a rubber tarantula sitting out in the open for Halloween...her dog almost didn't get walked. I had to take the dog out and back in through their back door.

I can't even kill a spider using something like a long stick. Because I'm touching the stick, and the stick touches the spider, I feel like I'M touching the spider.

I can't live anywhere with tarantulas...

It's hard even talking about them


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

dont ever go in any room i sleep in then Xeph. it would be like Strangeland or a scene from Saw for you 

(i let spiders stay in the corners of my ceiling. as long as they stay in the upper corners i dont mind them)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> You'd like where I live...we have Tarantulas. In the Summer, after it rains, you'll see bunches of them crossing the street when out on the state highways where it isn't very populated. I've had 2 (at different times) in my backyard at night, a few years ago. Snickers, my Cocker mix, who's a chicken, walked out onto the grass and made an inquisitive whining noise, like "WooooOOOP?". When I went to check out what he was looking at, it turned out to be a palm sized Tarantula. I kind of herded him over to the rock wall, and supervised him climbing over it, to make sure he left.
> 
> We also have Vinegaroons, or Whip spiders. They're really weird looking. Kind of a cross between a Scorpion and spider. Harmless, but spray a vinegar like substance when threatened.
> Link to Vinegaroon pic- (Xeph...don't look)-http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/M-giganteus.html


Good thing I'm Texas bound! I'm certain the dogs will kill them. Smalls most likely, because she likes to toss around any thing that moves and when it dies she eats it. I'd be spending half my time making sure the guys can get safely away.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> (i let spiders stay in the corners of my ceiling. as long as they stay in the upper corners i dont mind them)


I'm the same. As long as the bugs stay away from me, I'm cool. The only ones I'm afraid of are ones that can hurt me (think venomous spiders/fire ants/bees and hornets/etc.). 

I can do snakes, too! I think they're very interesting creatures... (Again, as long as they can't hurt me!)


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Xeph, Is there some way to overcome it?


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Well...
I'm a female Darby(I've only met or heard of male Darbys). I'm 21 living in Denver, CO.
I work pt at a dog daycare and I teach group classes at a local no-kill shelter. Working on hours for CPDT. Next year, I'm re-enrolling in college so that someday I'll be a behaviorist but I still have a looonngg way to go. Until then, I'm trying to get my foot in the door at a different shelter. Rumor has it that it's a great place to work.

I have 1 1/2 dogs. Kaki and Kennedy(technically my roommate's dog). I like running, reading, dogs. With the things that I love, I tend to be obsessive with a little over the top tunnel vision.

ATM, I'm quitting smoking and growing my hair back out. Sadly quitting is infinitely easier than growing hair back. I look like a VERY gender confused Justin Bieber. *sigh*


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Me too. I really want a corn snake or an african house snake.


Man, I want a corn snake really bad too. After my Piebald Ball Python. 



Nargle said:


> Corn snakeaholic here :biggrin1: I can't wait until I can own one again!


It seems there's a large group of corn snake lovers here. They're the snake I've always wanted. Unfortunately, the next snake we get will be a Blotched King Snake for Jon for Christmas.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't move to Florida Xeph..... We are the critter capital of the U.S. Texas being second IMO.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

the awsome thing about florida is wild lizards. I mean Lizards! The only place I see lizards is behind glass at the pet store.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Keechak said:


> the awsome thing about florida is wild lizards. I mean Lizards! The only place I see lizards is behind glass at the pet store.


I saw anoles running around at Disney World! Cute!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Spiders have me running for dear life. Even dead ones. I hate things that go "splat". 

I also like snakes, though. 



Spicy1_VV said:


> I thought KBLover was female. Oops.


*twiddles thumbs nervously*

You're not the only one who gets confused. I definitely have had a few people pegged for elderly ladies... turns out that it wasn't the case at all. Self preservation won't let me say which members, of course. 



Spicy1_VV said:


> Equinox your dog is beautiful.


Thanks  He's looking more and more like a "real dog" every day, and less like a gangly pup!! 

Of course you already know that I think you own and breed some of the most beautiful bulldogs around!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Good thing I'm Texas bound! I'm certain the dogs will kill them. Smalls most likely, because she likes to toss around any thing that moves and when it dies she eats it. I'd be spending half my time making sure the guys can get safely away.


Where in TX?

Dogs don't mess with Vinegaroons...the vinegar smell repells them. But they don't bite. Tarantulas can have a painful bite if they get scared or attacked, but it isn't venomous, and you really have to mess with one to make it bite. You can gently pick them up. Some people keep them as pets. You do have to watch out for brown recluses and black widows. They like to be in out of the way places.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Tofu_pup said:


> Well...
> I'm a female Darby(I've only met or heard of male Darbys). I'm 21 living in Denver, CO.
> I work pt at a dog daycare and I teach group classes at a local no-kill shelter. Working on hours for CPDT. Next year, I'm re-enrolling in college so that someday I'll be a behaviorist but I still have a looonngg way to go. Until then, I'm trying to get my foot in the door at a different shelter. Rumor has it that it's a great place to work.
> 
> ...


I've met a female Darby before! So don't worry, you're not alone! 

Are you from Denver? I'm originally from Colo Spgs. And you can really tell I am... because I abbreviate it like that, lol.

But what is bolded is really why replied... it made me REALLY lol.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Keechak said:


> the awsome thing about florida is wild lizards. I mean Lizards! The only place I see lizards is behind glass at the pet store.


Funny thing is..... Most of the lizards running around Florida are not native. 

The lizards Willowy most likely saw running all over Disney are Cuban and various hybrids of other Carribean Anole Species.

Male









Female









I am old enough to remember a time when these were not here. 

This is our native anole.









Locally called a Chameleon. This lizard is capable of turning green to various shades of brown to hide itself. These lizards are more secretive and not as aggressive as the Brown Anoles of the Carribean. The species is in trouble in Florida. 

We also have native fence lizards, various species of skinks, etc. 

But we have other exotics as well. 
Iquanas are common here and breeding. Especially on the east coast and South where the weather conditions are more tropical. 

We have Tokay Geckos, as well as I don't know how many other species of old world geckos. 

Large Knight Anoles, Spiny Iguanas, etc. 
The big concern now is the Nile Monitors. They are here, breeding and expanding. 

It is the way it is in Florida. Most of the exotics into this country come in through Miami. 
Things have gotten worse since Hurricane Andrew in 1992 destroyed numerous warehouses of exotic animal importers. 

Our Burmese Python problem has made national news and there have been several Nat Geo specials on them. 

Cuban Tree Frogs have decimated our native green tree frog population. We have cane toads now which are DEADLY to dogs. 

We have parrot colonies, monkey colonies, Coatis, Gambian Pouch Rats, etc.....

Tons of exotic fish species. We have Lion Fish invading our reefs and inshore waters. 
Tilapia that is sold commercially has been a Serious Aquatic Pest for much of my life. The state was testing them as a control method for the exotic plant, water hyacynth, in a reclaimed phospate pit that is about five miles from where I sit right now. The state decided they would not work. But before they could kill them off, some had been netted and removed by locals. Now they are everywhere and damage our native water plants and destroy spawning grounds for native fish species. 

You NEVER know what you are going to see here. Just about everything can live here because of our climate. Cobras and other exotic species of venomous exotic snakes are loose here. The State cannot decide if any of the several species of Cobras folks find on occasion are breeding here or not. 

We have Capybaras and Nutria breeding here. 

Once in a while someone will catch a nile or Saltwater Crocodile (as in the Australian Kind) We have a native crocodile that is shy and never attacked anyone. 

In all.....
We have about:
20 species of exotic mammals breeding here. 
Over 100 species of exotic birds breeding here. 
Over 100 species of exotic reptiles breeding here. 
4 or 5 species of exotic amphibians breeding here.
And who knows how many species of exotic fish. 

Everyone knows what a Pleco is? The sucker fish in aquarium stores that get big? We have them in most of our ponds, rivers and lakes. 

You NEVER know what you are going to see here. Just about everything can live here because of our climate. Cobras and other exotic species of venomous exotic snakes are loose here. The State cannot decide if any of the several species of Cobras folks find on occasion are breeding here or not. An African Lion would not surprise me. (this sounds far fetch but with all the game farms it is not unrealistic and we have had loose big cats)


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

That's nuts Bandit! I'm actually trying to get into the wildlife and fisheries field of work after the military. I've never been to Florida, but sounds pretty nuts down there with all the invasive species.


----------



## TomTheDog (Dec 7, 2010)

Shell said:


> Hi, I'm Shelley. I am 26 and live in Kentucky. I'm a real estate appraiser. I bought a house 2 years ago and am finally settling down after having lived in 4 countries and half a dozen states in the previous ~10 years. I love to travel, especially to "off the beaten path" locations and to try local food and drink everyplace I go. While it has been a couple years since I've done any foreign travel, I've been to most of Asia, lived in Korea, and brought home the love of spicy, flavorful noodle and rice dishes. I live in the "little Vietnam" area of my city so I can get my foodie fix on a regular basis. I've also lived in Central America and the Caribbean. I speak Spanish and am rapidly forgetting how to speak Korean, and I know just enough Japanese and French to get myself in trouble.
> 
> I like to hike and be outdoors, of course I always take the dog. I spend most weekends riding horses and am just getting back into the sport after being away from it during college/the poor post-college years. Before that I rode, trained and showed both English and western and now I am working with a friend's horses that are off-the-track Thoroughbreds. I am actively resisting the temptation of buying a horse myself.
> 
> My dog Chester is a 3 year old shelter rescue, breed guess is something in the realm of boxer/Rhodesian ridgeback. He is my first dog, either as a child or as an adult. I also have 2 pet rats, Betty and Veronica.


If Chester is the dog in your signature and avatar, I am IN LOVE!!
He is just beautiful!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually, I think the anoles I saw were the native guys. Some were green, some were brown, and none of them had that white stripe down their backs. There was one in the parking lot that looked different, he might have been a Cuban. But most were the little fluorescent-green pointy-nosed dudes. The same kind they sell in the pet stores here, anyway.

That's sort of cool that Florida has capybaras. There was a zoo we went to when I was a kid that had free-roaming capybaras that we were allowed to touch and play with (and pick up the babies), and I found them very endearing. I always wanted to take one home. But I can imagine that having 120-pound guinea pigs running around a non-native habitat might not be the best thing.

It's funny that the state bird here, the one that's responsible for most of the tourist traffic and hunting revenue, is non-native. From China, even! But most introduced species just don't do well here. For obvious reasons.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Actually, I think the anoles I saw were the native guys. Some were green, some were brown, and none of them had that white stripe down their backs. There was one in the parking lot that looked different, he might have been a Cuban. But most were the little fluorescent-green pointy-nosed dudes. The same kind they sell in the pet stores here, anyway.
> 
> That's sort of cool that Florida has capybaras. There was a zoo we went to when I was a kid that had free-roaming capybaras that we were allowed to touch and play with (and pick up the babies), and I found them very endearing. I always wanted to take one home. But I can imagine that having 120-pound guinea pigs running around a non-native habitat might not be the best thing.
> 
> It's funny that the state bird here, the one that's responsible for most of the tourist traffic and hunting revenue, is non-native. From China, even! But most introduced species just don't do well here. For obvious reasons.


Pheasant is your state bird? 

I did a pheasant hunt in Iowa.... Growing up on Bobwhite quail, I found them slow and a bit boring. Nothing like kicking a pile of weeds and having a dozen hand grenade sizes birds bust out in all directions.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Pheasant is your state bird?


Yup, ringneck pheasant. I guess golden pheasant were introduced at the same time but they only "took" in a few places. I'd like to see one in the wild. Although ringnecks are pretty, the goldens are really striking.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess it’s my turn.

My name is Elisabeth and I am 25 years old. I am Graduate student in SW Ontario at a pretty well known University in Canada. My field of study is Psychology and although I love what I am doing right now I am not certain that it is something I will make a career out of in the future.

I have lived on my own for the past six years or so while I attended school. This past year my youngest sister (there are three of us) moved in with me to attend my rival University.

During what little spare time I have, I enjoy spending time with friends, hiking and training my dog. 

I grew up with German Shepherds, never owned a different breed. I am definitely what some would call a "GSD snob" because if it isn't a GSD then it really isn't a dog...  Just kidding... kinda.

Just this past year my heart dog, my 13.5 year old female German Shepherd Beau was sent to the bridge. She is still very much apart of my heart and I am definitely thinking about adding a senior GSD to my life in the future. She is actually the dog that made me want to get into dog sports with because she was just so fun and easy to train. She did some agility with my Dad when she was younger and I fell in love with sports that I could do with my dog.










Stark is my 20 month old male German Shepherd whom I bought from a breeder as my graduation gift to myself after I finished my MA. I had been in contact with his breeder for nearly four years before he came home to me.





































I spend most of my time with my dog and even gets to go to school with me most days. We currently train in Schutzhund and take some agility classes on the side. My life pretty much revolves around my dog.

I am also owned by two cats, Monkey my 6 year old black domestic female and my 3 year old Maine **** cat Dexter. Both were rescues whom I have had since before 8 weeks. I also volunteer for a cat rescue in my area, I do not take in fosters anymore but I still help with the administrative duties.



















That's me in a nutshell...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Huh this was a very interesting read. Here's mine.

I'm Jade, 19 years old (gonna be 20 in less than a month), living in Vancouver Canada and have been for 10 years. Born in Beijing, China, started elementary school in London England and finally moved to Vancouver. I'm currently working part time in a camera/phone/photo finishing shop (Black's Photography) and going to UBC trying to get a double major in Art History and International Relations. Not doing well in getting into International Relations though lol, the program is too competitive! International Relations is my back up major in case I can never find a job with art history. I do also plan to get a masters degree and probably a PhD as well in art history and/or business. I would like to work with something related to art history in the future and I might look into becoming a college professor.

Not married, not dating, no kids currently. 

Let's see..what else? I can play 3 instruments, piano, guitar and flute. I have done lots of sports in the past but favorites are skiing and riding. Currently don't have enough money to ride competitively though, however, I would like to get back into doing Show Jumping when I have enough money. Whistler is my favorite place to ski at with Switzerland being a close second. 

Favorite place in the world is Europe, especially London. I feel like that's my home, not here. I have relatives there and used to live about 3 months in London every year but since I got Nia, I can't because dogs need a 6 month quarantine there. 

I've travelled a lot because my aunt's family is quite wealthy and love traveling, best of all they bring me a lot. Plus they own a hotel in Switzerland and one in Morocco so those places are free for us which is great. I'm addicted to traveling and will travel at least twice a year, usually with one new place each year and one place I've been to before. I'm hoping to go to Japan at the end of this year as I've never been which is surprising considering how many lesser known traveling locations I've been to.

Jazz and alt rock are my favorite genres of music and I have a passion for watching musicals. I love love love Jazz clubs to death and when I'm in New York I'm at one almost every day. There isn't much of a jazz scene here in Vancouver so it's not as fun here. I don't like Asian music all that much even though I'm of Chinese descent but I do have a weird obsession with one Japanese singer named Gackt. Actually I flew to London just to watch his concert just this summer but I think he's one of the very very few Asians I listen to. I love French music as well for some reasons and I can understand French fairly well but can't speak it as well.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Gackt! haha, I haven't heard that name in a long while. Been awhile since I've listened to any asian artists. I used to be real big into it.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Almost forgot! Self declared Princess Bitch Cat of the household, Bree.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

l2andom said:


> Gackt! haha, I haven't heard that name in a long while. Been awhile since I've listened to any asian artists. I used to be real big into it.


Everyone in my area and age group seem to be obsessed with Asian (Japanese, Korean mostly, some Chinese) music. Like ipods don't have anything other than Asian music. Me, I'm just obsessed with one person lol.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Everyone in my area and age group seem to be obsessed with Asian (Japanese, Korean mostly, some Chinese) music. Like ipods don't have anything other than Asian music. Me, I'm just obsessed with one person lol.


Yeah, it was back in like 2000-2006 I was really into it. I have kind of gotten away from it. But I still listen to it every now and then. Got too busy with the military that I couldn't keep up to date with all the things I enjoyed before haha. Like anime, asian music, subbed movies .


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah, what the heck.

I'm Jare. I live in Willow, Alaska. I have four dogs and three cats. I have two jobs, one full time, one on the weekends or when I'm needed. I live alone most of the time but sometimes my sister lives here, she and her husband both work up north and have 2week there, 2week home type of jobs, so when shes not working, and if its a week her husband isnt at their house and she doesn't want to be alone, she has a room here, and I take care of her dog most of the time, so its kind of like joined ownership. I really like to do artsy things such as collages and have recently gotten into sketching with charcoal. I like music, which sucks here in Alaska because we get next to no concerts. I love the cold, and even the Alaska Summer (which rarely even ever hits 90 degrees in my area) makes me die and want to jump in a pool.

I love bully breeds but mostly American pit bull terriers, I had always wanted one then roughly a year ago I finally got my Aija from a shelter, shes believed to be mixed with American bulldog. I love all animals but dogs are definitely my thing, followed by rats.

Thats about all I can think of, so here are the fluffies:

Dogs:
Nellie, my heart girl









My newest terror in the form of a dog, Aija<3 (Asia)









Jack, my old man, the first dog I had on my own.










The dog that is both mine and my sisters, Biscuit, but much more commonly reffered to as "The beagle"










Cats:

Newst edition, Mr. Beebers









My old girl, named Soft.









The biggest pain in my neck of a cat I've owned, but shes gotta be the one I'm bonded the closest with, Thor.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

> Everyone in my area and age group seem to be obsessed with Asian (Japanese, Korean mostly, some Chinese) music.* Like ipods don't have anything other than Asian music*. Me, I'm just obsessed with one person lol.


That's me..I don't have anything on my iPod except for Korean/Japanese music.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Spicy1_VV said:


> PBmix love the one in your avatar. But doesn't look mixed to me? Any what a cute one.


Thanks Spicy... 

She was a rescue, found with her mom and sis as a puppy. Her sister is MUCH larger than she (Annie is 42 lbs and sis is 65 lbs) and looks very yellow lab-ish. Annie must have gotten all the APBT genes. Or, as Zim has pointed out, it's possible they're both pure, but poorly bred.

Either way, she's my heart and soul. And a stinker.

Oh yeah, forgot to add this earlier.. 

Here's me in all my boring office job glory:


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

After Reading thru all of these I have decided to become a little less cantankerous... 

My life is pretty good! 

I like spiders too. I am not phobic of much except heights and that seems just smart to me (no future as a steel worker or a steeple jack..). 

Johnny Bandit is correct.. Eastern Coyotes are much larger than their western cousins. In fact, I have read in two separate places that genetically the Eastern Coyote is more closely related genetically to the Grey (timber) wolf than to the Western Coyote. A more recent discussion (by biologists here where I work and others) is that the Grey Wolf may have never been a regular resident of the Eastern forests from NY up through Maine.. but an occiasional resident due to the size and behavior patterns of the Eastern Coyote. 

Coyotes on my farm were death on voles and fawns and cats. I kept my cats to home because I did not want them making coytoe snacks. Deer were a problem where I lived and raccoons.. they would go thru a corn field and strip the ears, take a few bites and move on (like coyotes with Florida Melons). 

The more I hear about FL ranching the more I know I have to go and see it!!! Nuts to Orlando...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> This is our native anole.


I see those on my balcony all the time! I absolutely love them :biggrin1:

(BTW, I'm in north Texas)


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Don't move to Florida Xeph..... We are the critter capital of the U.S. Texas being second IMO.


Don't forget about GA. I swear ever single species of creepy crawly lives at my parents house. It's a nightmare!

We've also seen coyotes, black bear (in middle GA, not the mountains), and I swear to doG there was a panther that ran across the road in front of me one day. It was NOT a dog for sure.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> LazyG, do you believe in life after love?
> 
> 
> I'm so afraid of spiders I can't even kill them.


I believe in anything I haven't seen disproven.
And I am seriously arachnaphobic. I can't stand the sight of spiders. I don't kill them outside, but anything inside is fair game. When I found a big brown hairy spider ON MY KITCHEN COUNTERTOPS my co-workers came running into my apartment expecting to find me lying half-dead in a pool of blood.



Willowy said:


> I saw anoles running around at Disney World! Cute!


Oh man. I need to get my eyes checked. I could have sworn you typed "I saw a-holes running around at DW"...



Xeph said:


> For real. Phobias are irrational fears, so you can totally see me flip out when I come across one.
> 
> At the beginning of the summer I was driven out of the house by a spider that was on the wall near the door. I didn't go back in until my husband got home. And my dog walking client's owner had a rubber tarantula sitting out in the open for Halloween...her dog almost didn't get walked. I had to take the dog out and back in through their back door.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine on FB has a spider pet. I have to X her posts out, the sight of a picture makes me sick. I've considered trying counter-conditioning, but A) there is no reward great enough and B) most of the people I know would either tease me with spiders (or pics of), or are scared of spiders themselves. 
If phobias are irrational fears, I am phobic of traffic lights. Every single time I approach one doing 45 or 55 mph the suckers turn yellow when it's too late to slow down, and not enough time to go through the light without it turning red. 
Stupid stoplights.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Oh man. I need to get my eyes checked. I could have sworn you typed "I saw a-holes running around at DW"...


Haha, there were probably some of those, too. But they weren't cute!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Mizuno said:


> I've met a female Darby before! So don't worry, you're not alone!
> 
> Are you from Denver? I'm originally from Colo Spgs. And you can really tell I am... because I abbreviate it like that, lol.
> 
> But what is bolded is really why replied... it made me REALLY lol.


I hear that other girl Darbys do exist but I have yet to meet one. And I grew up watching Darby O'Gill and the Little People so...
I was born and raised in MO just west of St.Louis. Moved to Denver a couple years ago. Have yet to go to the springs. I don't really get out of Denver much because I don't own a car.

The Beiber jokes are all fun and games until the guy at REI refers to me as "some guy". Curse my flat chest.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> I hear that other girl Darbys do exist but I have yet to meet one


Pelican Brief, anyone???



> I was born and raised in MO just west of St.Louis


Where did you live? I'm from the St. Louis area, born and raised, and now live within the city limits.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I believe in anything I haven't seen disproven.
> And I am seriously arachnaphobic. I can't stand the sight of spiders. I don't kill them outside, but anything inside is fair game. When I found a big brown hairy spider ON MY KITCHEN COUNTERTOPS my co-workers came running into my apartment expecting to find me lying half-dead in a pool of blood.
> 
> 
> ...


you want some jumping spiders....they eat mosquitos. There's also a species of pale spitting spider that eats other spiders.

i let the spiders stay in my room because they eat the flies that come in occasionally when i have the windows open. they eat lots of other bugs too and sometimes ill catch a particularly annoying bug and stick it to the webs in my room. end of annoying bug lol.

they are quite nice as a form of pest control lol.

though i will kill a black widow in a second(though i did keep one girl i found in a habitat for a while just to observe..then i killed her(humanely))


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

What the heck. 
I'm Jenny, 27 and live in Ohio. I co-own and operate a boarding facility/grooming shop, and our place has been open since 2007. I've been in the business since I was 14 years old, started as a cleaner/walker in a kennel, and continued that along with being a brusher/bather when I was around 16. I learned to groom in 2003, and continue to do so 3 or 4 days a week. I live in a very nice apartment off the back of the kennel, which I absolutely LOVE. I'm right here if I'm needed, I'm never far from the boarding dogs, yet I have plenty of privacy, peace and quiet. What could be better?

I have 3 dogs, a 9 1/2 year old papillon (Dude AKA Sir Ludlow Rothschild, esq.), Auz a 5 1/2 year old GSD (you don't wanna know what I call him most of the time), and a 20 month old papillon named Tag (aka Tagaroo, Taggie, Roo, Rooie, Rooster, RagTag, etc) who has been in agility classes since he was 6 months old, and we started rally classes shortly after that. We train with the best people and the best dogs, under the best trainer. So, we're very lucky  Also have 2 house cats Isaac (aka Goofball) and Sarah (aka bitch), 4 kennel cats (Levi, Will, Hadassah, and Eva), I feed stray barn cats, and I have an elderly pet horse named Cinnamon. 
Dude and Auz both have their CGC's, TDI's, RN's and were TT'ed under the ATTS. Tag only has his CGC, but I'm hoping to change that this spring. I've officially lost my mind and decided to start trialing him then, so if I disappear in April assume I was humiliated and am hiding under a rock.

No husband, no kids, and no plans to do so because I can't imagine that there would be anyone insane enough to mesh into my living situation and job well enough to make it work.
I live on the same property as my mom and my grandma (moms mom). We all have separate houses. We help eachother out a lot and we share chores like cooking, shopping, etc. It works out really well for now. My mom and my grandma mean a lot to me, we've been through hell and back together.

I'm too young to be eccentric, and too old to be silly, so for now I'll just be nuts. Random thoughts crack me up, and getting slap happy is the absolute best thing in the universe. I'm a geek and a nerd, I like a lot of people but "love" very few of them, and I would safely say over 50% of my life is "me" time. My best friends consist of a group of guys that are over 30 years old (some much older). My parents are divorced, and so is the family, as I haven't seen or spoke to my dad, sister, or my dads side of the family in over 7 years. Instead, I've built, molded, and adopted my own family as I see fit, and the majority of my family are not blood relatives but closer than my blood relatives ever were.



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you want some jumping spiders....they eat mosquitos. There's also a species of pale spitting spider that eats other spiders.
> 
> i let the spiders stay in my room because they eat the flies that come in occasionally when i have the windows open. they eat lots of other bugs too and sometimes ill catch a particularly annoying bug and stick it to the webs in my room. end of annoying bug lol.
> 
> ...


I just can't do it. I know they're good, they aren't hurting anyone, but since I was a kid I've been absolutely petrified of them. I love mice, I love praying mantis, I think people who shoot possoms for fun are mean, etc. But spiders? No way. 
I had a big yellow and black garden spider outside my bay window last summer. I begged and begged Mick to relocate it AWAY from my house, as the sucker looked ready to bust with eggs. He didn't. She laid her eggs and died, and every night when I turn the lights out I imagine they're creeping around my house. I just...freak. We were OVER RUN with the brown fuzzy ones in the kennel this fall, I almost had a nervous breakdown. I can handle blood, poop, puke, pee, flying moths, mosquitos, bees, wasps, etc, but if it has 8 legs and scuttles instead of walks...I lose my friggin' mind.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

TomTheDog said:


> If Chester is the dog in your signature and avatar, I am IN LOVE!!
> He is just beautiful!


Thanks.
That's him. I get a lot of people stop me on the street and ask "What kind of dog is that?", I usually tell them "the rescue kind" He's a bit different in his personality, quietest dog I've ever seen.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Don't forget about GA. I swear ever single species of creepy crawly lives at my parents house. It's a nightmare!
> 
> We've also seen coyotes, black bear (in middle GA, not the mountains), and I swear to doG there was a panther that ran across the road in front of me one day. It was NOT a dog for sure.


Lots of critters in Georgia too... The colder winters keep the tropical exotics from gaining a foothold there. But you will probably end up with the Burmese Pythons. They are moving north. There is a study at University of South Carolina, where they have a bunch of them in a large wooded pen covering a few acres. They leave them to fend for themselves and find their own hiding spots. They have been in there several years with no winter losses. Not even last winter that was so cold. They can survive and breed up there. They are thinking they will make it as far as Virginia and maybe Kentucky. 

Fun times.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I believe in anything I haven't seen disproven


I was just trying to make a Cher reference darn it! LOL


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Lessee...

I am Sarah, 34. I live near Green Bay, WI with the hubby, 11 year old Greyhound (ex-racer) and 7 year old Borzoi litter-brothers Cooper and Manero. Manero is an AKC champion, and Cooper is not show quality.

Aside from dog shows, we are into birding, and nature in general. We have recently begun leading bird walks for beginners at a state park not far from us.

We are also into hockey, but no longer attend games often. We do try to get out to see live local music as often as possible, and are into bluegrass, Celtic and jazz.

That's really about it. I am boring, sorry!

Manero:


















Cooper:


















Naples:


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Its okay Xeph......... Everyone is afraid of something. I am far too bold with critters and have caught just about everything that runs crawls or swims. Except for bears and panthers, and I have seen and interacted close with both of them. (I ran a bear off a cooler raid in a camp one time by throwing a full can of beer at it and pinging it in head) 

But talk about airplanes and I get all white and clammy. I will fly.... But it is a two xanax and a white knuckle whimper like a kid affair.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> I like spiders too.


Spiders are awesome. 

I've caught them a few times making their webs and it's just fascinating. Such innate knowledge of construction and geometry - amazing.

Of course, I caught one eating some critter - and that was amazing for a different reason 

I wonder if you can train them?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I was just trying to make a Cher reference darn it! LOL


I know, but I wanted to mess with your mind XD



KBLover said:


> Spiders are awesome.
> 
> I've caught them a few times making their webs and it's just fascinating. Such innate knowledge of construction and geometry - amazing.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you could with your knowledge of OC, CC, etc.
Now. Would you be willing to stop by Ohio and train the spiders to stay the hell out of my house? Pretty please? 



JohnnyBandit said:


> Its okay Xeph......... Everyone is afraid of something. I am far too bold with critters and have caught just about everything that runs crawls or swims. Except for bears and panthers, and I have seen and interacted close with both of them. (I ran a bear off a cooler raid in a camp one time by throwing a full can of beer at it and pinging it in head)
> 
> But talk about airplanes and I get all white and clammy. I will fly.... *But it is a two xanax and a white knuckle whimper like a kid affair*.


Did you ever watch Three's Company? If so, remember the episode when Jack takes the sedative so he can fly, then gets a little drunk at the party?


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I'm sure you could with your knowledge of OC, CC, etc.
> Now. Would you be willing to stop by Ohio and train the spiders to stay the hell out of my house? Pretty please?


LOL - if only I knew how  I could be the Pied Piper...of spiders, taking over the world with my army of spiders MUAHAHAHAHA...ahem...

Well, true, OC and CC would work, though finding out what marker they'd respond to would be...difficult, not to mention getting to "take treats from me".

Then again...my betta knows that I = food...but fish are smarter than spiders?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I almost forgot and that's mostly because I don't talk about them on here ever, I am the proud Momma of a 4 foot Savannah Monitor named Zombie, and an 11 Foot Columbian Red Tail Boa named Big Mamma.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm Taylor, 21 years old, and I live in Ontario, Canada. I'm in my final year of my undergrad degree in Diversity and Equity studies (ie. human rights and justice) and next year I am attending bakery and pastry arts school. 
I've been in a relationship for over 3 years. My boyfriend works for his dad's moving company, and does contract work for a web design/IT company.

My parents say I belong in the 60s-70s as I'm a bit of a hippy. I dream of a world where conflict can be resolved through communication rather than war. I have a strong interest in human rights with a focus on national issues, but am interested in international issues as well. Other interests include ultimate frisbee, karate (working towards my 2nd degree black belt), knitting, baking, hockey and enjoying the outdoors. 
I played violin from age 4 to 18, and was a music major at an Arts high school, but aside from doing a few wedding gigs, I haven't played much since I started university.

I've always LOVED dogs and horses and from the time I was very young aspired to be a veterinarian...unfortunately I gave up on that dream in high school when I realized I was NOT gifted in the math or chemistry department. Recently, I've really taken a liking to cats, and would love to have a couple some day. 

I grew up with a bichon named Tippy, we had her for 17 years. Losing her was unbelievably difficult and I miss her everyday.

The current pets are two standard poodles, Matrix (black, 7 years) and Mitchell ("white", 3 years). 
Matrix was our second "foster puppy" for a dog guide organization. When he went back to be trained as a service dog, they found he had hip dysplasia, so we were able to adopt him. A year later, he was diagnosed with epilepsy. He is an eternal puppy, which is frustrating at times, but we love him very much.
Mitch was a total coincidence. We had just lost our Tippy, and were not looking for another dog. A family friend mentioned her neighbour had just taken in a 2 year old standard poodle because his owners had to move to England, and the neighbour was having trouble as he already had two standard poodles. We went to meet him and it was not long before he came to stay with us permanently. Since adopting Mitch last year, we found out he has protein-losing kidney disease and have been working on controlling the progression of the disease. Recent blood work has shown rapid progression of the disease, but he's still acting like his usual self. I desperately hope he will have at least a few years left with us, he is my heart dog. I love him to death.

Here's a recent picture of the two boys:


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

KBLover said:


> LOL - if only I knew how  I could be the Pied Piper...of spiders, taking over the world with my army of spiders MUAHAHAHAHA...ahem...
> 
> Well, true, OC and CC would work, though finding out what marker they'd respond to would be...difficult, not to mention getting to "take treats from me".
> 
> Then again...my betta knows that I = food...but fish are smarter than spiders?


Karen Pryor clicker trained a crab (or some little crustacean thingie) to ring a bell by using little pieces of food. She delivered them with tweezers into his mouth


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Karen Pryor clicker trained a crab (or some little crustacean thingie) to ring a bell by using little pieces of food. She delivered them with tweezers into his mouth


you can train earthworms with OC. 

for a spider, id do exactly what i do with the spiders in my room....if they stay in the upper corners...i feed them by catching bugs and holding them by the wings, i stick'm on the web. to a spider, vibrations in the web are a signal for food so it makes a good "clicker" of sorts.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you can train earthworms with OC.
> 
> for a spider, id do exactly what i do with the spiders in my room....if they stay in the upper corners...i feed them by catching bugs and holding them by the wings, i stick'm on the web. to a spider, vibrations in the web are a signal for food so it makes a good "clicker" of sorts.


Maybe I should sharpen up on my timing, maybe I can clicker train the fleas next year to exit my yard on command. (How cool would THAT be to see).
Has anyone else read Reaching the Animal Mind? She's worked with a LOT of different animals, not just dogs. It is just so awesome how using a marker--something so simple--can be such a useful tool.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> Where in TX?
> 
> Dogs don't mess with Vinegaroons...the vinegar smell repells them. But they don't bite. Tarantulas can have a painful bite if they get scared or attacked, but it isn't venomous, and you really have to mess with one to make it bite. You can gently pick them up. Some people keep them as pets. You do have to watch out for brown recluses and black widows. They like to be in out of the way places.


Austin! I've been told I don't want any new construction houses because they're encroaching on scorpion territory and apparently the new homes are just riddled with them. I'd like it! 
I kept tarantulas for years, and I've been bitten twice. No more painful than a bee sting.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok.... I'll try this out a bit....:redface:

I'm Just Tess and I just think huskies are awesome! I went to the Halmark store to buy the Jingle Husky Holiday ornament and they are sold out .

I'm not over the hill, I'm on top of it until my next birthday. I have two sons. My oldest has been called brilliant however, he has an executive functioning disorder which has made school interesting. He's thinking about becoming a biomedical engineer or genetic splicing research. My younger son is quite a pied pipper when it comes to dogs. They seem to flock towards him. He enjoys playing the violin and guitar.

I don't think I like spiders, scorpions, or snakes >_< but I have captured and played with many chameleons while growing up. 

I have been trapped in Texas for many years now (not really. Just worked out that way).... where's the snow? I grew up near the ocean so I feel out of sorts for years.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

JustTess said:


> Ok.... I'll try this out a bit....:redface:
> 
> I'm Just Tess and I just think huskies are awesome! I went to the Halmark store to buy the Jingle Husky Holiday ornament and they are sold out .
> 
> ...


I swear, once being around water gets in your veins you never ever feel quite right without it.


----------



## Mupton (Apr 7, 2010)

Im Mel a 20 year old female. I have lived in MN my whole life. I have two dogs both from the same rescue. A two year old Lab/weimaraner and a Mountain Cur mix thats a little under a year now.

I live with my boyfriend who is a house flipper. So our house is unfinished so we are living in two small bedrooms (one as a livingroom) and a small bathroom. Makes things interesting haha.

I have struggled with social anxiety and panic attacks. My dogs have helped me become happier and more sure of myself. I spend a lot of time walking them and love nothing more then seeing them run full speed with their mouths open, smiling. I dont leave my house much other than work so my dogs are a huge part of my life. I am thankful everyday for them and what they bring to my life. 

I work as a housekeeper in an retirement home and caretaking. I have a soft spot of the elderly and love learning from them because I am young and stupid! I also do some photography. 

I love reading. My favorite authors are Charles Bukowski and Tom Robbins. I love music. My favorite artists are Devendra Banhart (drool), The Decemberists, Arcade fire and MIA. I love sewing and crafting. 

I have a two year old lionhead rabbit that will jump though a hoop for you and lick your face. A gumpy seven or eight year old chinchilla and two silly ducks. 

Im glad I found this website and come hear almost everyday to read up. I regret posting some of the questions I did because most of them were stupid things I should have know before getting a dog. Oh well. Learn from your mistakes


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> Where in TX?
> 
> Dogs don't mess with Vinegaroons...the vinegar smell repells them. But they don't bite. Tarantulas can have a painful bite if they get scared or attacked, but it isn't venomous, and you really have to mess with one to make it bite. You can gently pick them up. Some people keep them as pets. You do have to watch out for brown recluses and black widows. They like to be in out of the way places.


*gasp* I want a vigegaroon SOO bad! They are so cool, and I totally love how this has turned into a spider discussion thread. Haha. :clap2:


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

You know you are among friends (who don't always agree) when the thread comes to the point of training spiders, worms and fleas and people get excited about it. Fact is I can recall references to "flea circus" from when I was a kid.....


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

Here goes... My name is Janet. I am now a very recent 33 year old with 4 children and just found out the 5th and last one is on his/her way. I have 3 boys and 1 daughter as of now and am crossing fingers that I am blessed with more estrogen in my home! 
In October I married my now husband, Charles. We have been together for 3 years and finally decided it was time to tie the knot. 
I live in Kentucky and pretty much have my whole life although had a few short stays in Connecticut, Tennessee, and Ohio. Am glad to be home now and doubt I will ever move. 
I currently only share my life with one furkid, Sassy. Sass is a Yorkie/Poodle cross and she didn't get her name because she is mild mannered. I call her my SassPot. Before Sassy (in my adult life) I have shared my home with 2 GSDs, a Rottie, and a Min Pin. 
I am a hopeless romantic at heart. I love to read, watch movies, and play with my children. I am more of a homebody and tend to want to spend my time here with my family. I have social issues and somewhat severe panic attacks. I have chronic depression which is a constant struggle but I have come out on top for a few years now. I'm quite proud of that fact as I have used NO meds, just counseling to learn how to cope. 
I'm pretty boring too actually.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm Chrissy. I just turned 30 and have been with my hubby for 7 1/2 years, married for 5 this past July. I'm a "Written Communications Agent" for one of the major hardware retailers in the US (I basically resolve issues for customers that contact us by e-mail) and love my job. I live in a small town in the foothills of North Carolina and have for pretty much my whole life. I lived in the city of Winston Salem for a couple of years, but I found that city life just wasn't for me. 

I've adopted my hubby's two youngest kids; our son is 10 and our daughter is 12. I recently learned that they both have closet potty mouth, but I can't really be surprised or mad since I know where they got it from, lol. As far as fur kids there's Tyson, a 9 month old Great Dane (who I fall more in love with every day...I'm starting to think he's my heart dog); Izzy is a 3 year old Blue Heeler; Taco is our 5 year old Chihuahua; and Lilly is about 6 months old and is the pit puppy I'm fostering for our local humane society.

I love music of all kinds. I play guitar and a little bit of piano. My current want is a mandolin which I'd love to learn. I come from a very musical family...my grandpa used to travel to churches across NC and VA hauling a pump organ that he would play at tent meetings and he and my aunts would sing. 

I'm the "black sheep" of my family for a multitude of reasons. My parents hold very traditional values and are southern Baptist (dad) and Holiness (mom). I moved out of the house at 19 to live with my boyfriend who was 27. Daddy didn't talk to me for over a year after that. I don't go to church and while I do believe in God and an afterlife of some kind, I do NOT have any place in my life for organized religion. I believe that religion is a very personal thing and that it's no one's place to tell someone else that their beliefs are wrong. I'm my husband's third wife. I have a tattoo and plan on getting at least two or three more.

2010 has been a pretty crappy year for us. Hubby was diagnosed with a tumor growing on his pituitary gland and into his optic nerve. He had two different surgeries in January 2010 to remove the tumor (it was benign and non-hormone producing thank God) and in the process lost all peripheral vision. He can no longer drive or work (he was a construction foreman before his diagnosis) and we had to put off plans to buy a new house. Hopefully 2011 will end up being the year that 2010 was supposed to be and things will start looking up for us.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

"If you really want to hear about it, the first thing you'll probably want to know is where I was born, and what my lousy childhood was like, and how my parents were occupied and all before they had me, and all that David Copperfield kind of crap, but I don't feel like going into it, if you want to know the truth."

(Time to play _Name that Novel!_)

Curious, laughing.
Married, life in publishing.
Love this dog of mine.


Dat snowbalz in here sumwhere....











Really, Mom? Really? (just adding to the spider motif)


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> you can train earthworms with OC.
> 
> for a spider, id do exactly what i do with the spiders in my room....if they stay in the upper corners...i feed them by catching bugs and holding them by the wings, i stick'm on the web. to a spider, vibrations in the web are a signal for food so it makes a good "clicker" of sorts.



I want a ton of spiders now...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

*Name:* Christine Age: 28 
*Major:* Graphic design
Married (6 years) and childfree.
*Past pets:* Chewbacca (BYB Rottie), Cloud (Lab x), Cooper (Rott x), 3 rats (Beeker, Gonzo, and RattyKoda), 3 finches, and 4 mixbreed shelter cats (Twink, Bee, Muscat, and Kitten).
*Current pets:* Nea & Icesis (Hairless Chinese Cresteds), and one large goldfish (unnamed).

*Interests:* History, genetics, biology, insects, science in general, food (going out to eat at new places is one of my favorite things), videogames (WoW, and Minecraft, atm), sci fi/fantasy books, various otaku-y things (vocaloids, anime, and manga) and j-rock; (though not as much now since my favorite bands broke up years ago), monster movies, historical costume movies, and camping/hiking. My favorite movies are 'Run Lola Run' and 'Castle in the Sky'. I also like collecting things (ceramic mugs are my current thing, it changes periodically). I enjoy grooming and doing obedience and other training with my dogs. Someday I would like to get involved in showing or breeding, but not for a long while yet.

*Personality:* Shy, opinionated, and kind of a crab. I was a tomboy growing up, and still have little patience for concepts like gender essentialism. I like animals more than people, generally. I have a strange sense of humor, and like dark comedies and satire. My husband and I are also a bit hermit-y, which suits us just fine. My dream is to move somewhere where it's warm all year round, and always have dogs (that's really all I need to be content, I've found). I'm also a bit of an insomniac and an aerophobe.

*Stuff I would like to do someday but haven't yet:* Get a tattoo, visit Europe and Japan, and write a book.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Hiii! It's been so fun to read about everyone. I can't believe how many of you are actually my age. For anyone who is worried about being so "young", you came across as so much older! I'm a bit shocked!

My name is Meg. I'm 23. Born and raised in Northwest CT. Graduated in May from Quinnipiac University where I majored in Media Studies and minored in Sociology. I interned at MTV last fall which was a great experience, and I miss being in NYC a few times a week! Though, I do NOT miss the commute that it involved during the school year, 2.5 hrs each way. Phew, those were long days. 

I moved to PA (about 45 minutes from Philly) in June and moved in with a woman and her family. I met her through getting my frenchie from her, and the opportunity arose and I decided to take it. I helped raise frenchie puppies this summer, assist in c-sections, and care for them. It was such a rewarding experience. Living with her for the summer has turned into living here indefinitely. She has become my mentor and friend. I moved here on a whim because I wanted to get the heck away from my family, as my parents are going through a messy divorce. My dad has mental health/addiction issues, and my mom has already moved on to someone new, so I got the hell out of dodge and am actually really liking the area! I have one older brother who is 25.

I'm not too sure what I want to do with my life, probably grad school for social work or counseling, as my dysfunctional family and upbringing has made me really want to help others. Right now I'm working part time as a sales rep for a holistic dog food company and really like the job when I get to talk to customers, hate it when it's slow and there's no one to talk to! 

My loves are dogs, books, movies. I used to do a lot of writing, whether it was blogging or for my student newspaper (I got to interview some of my favorite bands!) but I've been very lazy lately and haven't done a whole lot of anything...

I'm the proud mother of 3 dogs. Abigail Hound, who is a 15 month old bluetick coonhound mix that I adopted. She came from a kill shelter as a puppy in Arkansas, was transported up to CT to a family, they returned her, and then I adopted her from the foster parent that was holding onto her temporarily. She is my doggie soul mate and I love her more than anything in this whole world. 










Then there is Murph, whom I got from my previously mentioned friend. He is a retired show dog hehe. I got him in May, he's now 15 months as well. He was doing really well but somehow ended up with a subluxated patella in his left hind leg. The breeder that my mentor got him from agreed for her to rehome him, since I had met her at a show where she had him, she explained she suspected he might be getting petted out, and I expressed that I had a total crush on him...and then I got him!  It doesn't bother him at all right now, so fingers crossed it always stays that way. 










And then there is Irma. Irma is not mine, she belongs to my friend that I keep mentioning lol. She is NAUGHTY beyond belief, and I pretty much stole her and claimed custody of her, moved her crate up to my room, and the rest is history LOL. So even though she doesn't belong to me, my friend let's me pretend she's mine, I care for her, love her, take her to CT for when I go home to visit, and we've begun showing! She's such a little showdog, so much attitude. I'm really grateful that my friend has let me take her on to learn the ropes of the show ring. She's definitely a good dog to learn on, as she is just such a natural. We had our first show in Philadelphia a few weeks ago, and will be showing two days next weekend. yay! She makes me laugh every day with her antics, she's so silly. 










And in my spare time, I enjoy dressing them all up as skunks. 

Murph & Abbie skunks:










Irma-Skunk:


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Meggels, you didn't specify, but I'm assuming Murph and Irma are Frenchies?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup, both frenchies

Irmas pictures never do her justice lol. I'm not a very good photographer.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Well they are gorgeous - they're on my "breeds to own someday" list


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yay!!! Murph is my first. I think I will always have one around, you can't be sad around them, they make me smile so much.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't wait until I own a Frenchie. Lt. Anita VanBuren.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

My turn....I'm Ellie, I'm 41yr old, been very happily married for 23yrs. We got married after 4mo of dating when I was 18, hubby was 26yr then. The joke between us is that I always tell him "my daddy made me" when we are goofing around being silly & the question comes up of "would you marry me again?" type thing. My dad was beyond excited about hubby proposing after a month of dating, they really hit it off. So for 3mo of torture I had to listen to the men talk of nothing but marriage - I wanted to wait 2yrs, I lost, they win, they drove me nuts about it. 

We live in the country on 2.5 acres in SW Washington State (I think it is currently the rainiest place on earth as of this week). We have 2 birds (cockatiel & conure), 2 cats (Willamina & Lacey) and of course our 2 dogs -Chloe is our beautiful, sweet 2yr old mini american eskimo & Skyler (aka psycho puppy or mutant boy) is our most amusing, drama filled, loving, snuggler mini australian shepherd. We don't show either dog, we just love them. They have both been through many obedience classes since they really seemed to enjoy it. We did do one agility class but we have things to work on with Skyler before we should continue. We are planning to take our mostly unused garden space (approx 60x70) and turn it into dog agility play area, we've already built most of the equipment.

We love doing things with the dogs, playing frisbee with Skyler, taking them places with us. We spend alot of time with friends and family just hanging out. I really like photography but honestly don't have a clue what I am doing, I just know that certain settings will get me almost what I was wanting. I do hope to take a photgraphy class soon. Other than that, I'm kinda boring...I love funky tennis shoes, especially goofy converse and I love driving my toy car hubby bought me this summer (2001 BMW Z3 Roadster 3.0i - a little 2 seater that is SEXY!) Oh, and I work in healthcare. Currently I support a team of 9 EMT's, 25 MD's and 2 RN's, I do QA, data analyst, general "info booth", staff training, write & maintain our process manuals...whatever needs done.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

pbmix said:


> Pelican Brief, anyone???
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you live? I'm from the St. Louis area, born and raised, and now live within the city limits.


I hail from O'Fallon/St.Peters. Don't miss it.
I contemplated moving into the city but opted for Denver instead. St.Louis isn't really pedestrian friendly. And it's kind of boring...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> "If you really want to hear about it, the first thing you'll probably want to know is where I was born, and what my lousy childhood was like, and how my parents were occupied and all before they had me, and all that David Copperfield kind of crap, but I don't feel like going into it, if you want to know the truth."


ADORE this book.. (And Poca too <3)


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'e been reading the thread and commenting, but it just occured to me that I haven't actually posted my info. I'm positive I have an intro in the new members section, but since it's from, what? three years ago? I guess it makes sense to post again!

My name is Caitlin. I'm 27 and single. I live in a suburb of Los Angeles in a 747 square foot bungalow built in 1924. I've been teaching 10th grade English at my old high school for five years now and just started a graduate degree program this semester. During vacations I'm an attractions cast member at Disneyland (I operate The Indiana Jones Adventure). I volunteer in the Behavior and Training Department of the spcaLA and I'm also very active in my church community. This spring will be the fourth time I've taught a denomination-approved sex ed class for the middle school students in the congregation. I love to read, mostly historical fiction, but I don't have the energy for much recreational reading now that I'm back in school. Instead, I watch a lot of the crime and medical dramas on tv (House, Bones, Criminal Minds, The Mentalist, Fringe...oh, and Star Trek: TNG reruns  ) I sing, I dance, I love country music, I dabble in historical reenactment, and I travel as much as I can afford.

As for what brings me here, I've had Alvin for almost four years. He's a Lab/Shar Pei mix between 11 and 13-years-old. I just added a second dog, Pumbaa, two weeks ago. The shelter thinks she's seven and she appears to be a large Min Pin, although I'm still trying to determine the difference between a large Min Pin and a badly bred Rat Terrier.

The house









The dogs


















Me


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Caitlin, I LOVE your house. LOVE it. 

I'm such a dweeb, the past few weeks, I drive by cute little houses with fenced in yards like yours and think "yup, that's what I want for me and my guys someday."

Nothing big, nothing extravagant, just cute, manageable comfy and something that has a fenced in yard for my pups. I'd like yours please  Though, given the location, I'm sure it's expensive! I have a friend who lives in West Hollywood (I think) in a house similar to yours and I looooove it.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

meggels said:


> Caitlin, I LOVE your house. LOVE it.
> 
> I'm such a dweeb, the past few weeks, I drive by cute little houses with fenced in yards like yours and think "yup, that's what I want for me and my guys someday."


I do this too, I love those kinds of tiny houses!


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> I hail from O'Fallon/St.Peters. Don't miss it.
> I contemplated moving into the city but opted for Denver instead. St.Louis isn't really pedestrian friendly. And it's kind of boring...


I'm not a fan of O'Fallon, St. Peters, or basically any of St. Charles county. Generica to the extreme.

But I like St. Louis. Downtown isn't pedestrian-friendly, but a lot of areas are, including my neighborhood. I love it here. Lots to do.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Equinox said:


> *twiddles thumbs nervously*
> 
> You're not the only one who gets confused. I definitely have had a few people pegged for elderly ladies... turns out that it wasn't the case at all. Self preservation won't let me say which members, of course.
> 
> ...


Lol MrPooch had thought I was an old ******* lady or some such thing. Lol.

Yeah he is looking striking for sure. 

Thanks for the compliments.



pbmix said:


> Thanks Spicy...
> 
> She was a rescue, found with her mom and sis as a puppy. Her sister is MUCH larger than she (Annie is 42 lbs and sis is 65 lbs) and looks very yellow lab-ish. Annie must have gotten all the APBT genes. Or, as Zim has pointed out, it's possible they're both pure, but poorly bred.
> 
> Either way, she's my heart and soul.


Oh I see. It can happen with mixes that they do favor one breed more. Of course Zim could be right. Also litters can have multiple sires so you could get mix and pure in a single litter.

I just had to comment on how nice she looks. Have you posted any other pics.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

My name is Heather. I live in NH. I am 43, married for 23 years. I have two kids, a son who is a 14 y.o. aspiring rock drummer and an 8 y.o. daughter who has severe hip dysplasia and mild cerebral palsy. I work part time for an alternative health practitioner specializing in chronic pain. We have three dogs: Bailey a 6 y.o. Australian shepherd, Elvis a 4 y.o. cockapoo and Bella a 2 y.o. border collie mix-who looks just like a Nova Scotia Duck tolling retriever! We also have two cats: Oreo the 15 lb behemoth and Jazz our little 7 lb. "half-cat". To round out the pets there is Thumper the Netherland Dwarf house rabbit and Pearl the guinea pig.

I grew up with English pointers, my father raised/trained/field trialed them. Rode horses until I was in my 20's. Have never not had at least 1 dog in my life. Because of my early start with pointers, I tend to love the really intense dogs! I have started volunteering at the therapeutic riding center where my daughter rides. Love working with horses again. My boss also works on horses about once a month and I handle the horses while she works, so I can get my horse fix.
When I get free time I love to read and bake.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been offline for just a couple of days, and... this thread 'sploded.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Oh I see. It can happen with mixes that they do favor one breed more. Of course Zim could be right. Also litters can have multiple sires so you could get mix and pure in a single litter.
> 
> I just had to comment on how nice she looks. Have you posted any other pics.


Oh wow, I had never thought about different sires. See? I'm learning something new every day. That's why I love DF. You could be right about that.

Thanks, I appreciate the compliment. I think she's quite a goodlooking dog, pure or mixed. I think I've posted some pics here and there, but if you go to my profile you'll see some more in my pic album, along with my other mutt.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Lovely. She could so easily be from my stuff or a relative facial wise. Head, face and ears wow I love her. 

Yup I don't know the circumstances, but if someone had her mom and bred her to a Pit and another male also got to her it could happen.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you... quite a compliment coming from you. 

I wish she was a little more muscular... she gets plenty of exercise, but alas... she remains a little soft.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Part of muscle tone is genetic. Though diet and exercise contribute. How old is she? Is she spayed? What do you feed?

I did notice in the photo of her standing from the side she looked a little heavy. You could back on her feed a little. If her intake is more than needed she will be slightly overweight (not serious or anything) and it will cause her to have more fat instead of muscle. 

How much/what type of exercise?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

*sorry, not trying to hijack*

I never knew dogs could have more than one father or whatever either, until someone told me about it.

I mean, here is Abbie with her littermates lol:










And these two were supposedly her siblings as well:


















They are uh, quite the varied bunch lol.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Since I'm posting in the thread I should take the time to say a few things about me.
I'm going for MVP "most vague person" lol

I'm female (I've been mistaken for a guy so many times on forums!), young, a parent, and of course a dog person.
I've had lots of different animals and I really like unusual pets (creepy crawlies) and reptiles. I saw there are a number of cornsnake lovers here and I'm also a corndnake owner. 
I'm owned by "dangerous breeds" of course its my opinion thst they are not such. Lol
I breed pit bulldogs as most probably know. I've finally got new pics and I wanted to crop and find a way to post them but my computer is messed up. I was very angry! 

My goals are progressing and maintaining my line with the best individuals possible. Competing with my dogs. Educating people about the APBT! 

My other interest include a lot of science. Zoology, genetics (especially canine), biology (should I continue) I love it. I also like training my dogs and learning about behavior. Another interest of mine is psychology but man so much is involved, too much (yeah I give up). Some history is also interesting to me, just depends on what it is. Serial killers is another interest. As is researching pedigrees, specific dogs and bloodlines. You can never learn too much.

I like to read, watch a little TV, movies of course, I do also enjoy video games but never seem to have the time. Photographing my dogs. Producing artwork (dogs mostly, specifically Pits).



meggels said:


> *sorry, not trying to hijack*
> 
> I never knew dogs could have more than one father or whatever either, until someone told me about it.


No hijack at all. They certainly are a varied lot. Interesting. It really is simple sperm meets egg but but there is nothing that stops sperm from one dog to one egg and another dog to another egg. Well there are "fighter sperm" which seem to be there simply to try and keep another males sperm from reaching the eggs. Theoretically its possible in many animals to have multi sired litters. With people most women only release a single egg so its an unlikely occurrance.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

meggels said:


> Caitlin, I LOVE your house. LOVE it.
> 
> I'm such a dweeb, the past few weeks, I drive by cute little houses with fenced in yards like yours and think "yup, that's what I want for me and my guys someday."
> 
> Nothing big, nothing extravagant, just cute, manageable comfy and something that has a fenced in yard for my pups. I'd like yours please  Though, given the location, I'm sure it's expensive! I have a friend who lives in West Hollywood (I think) in a house similar to yours and I looooove it.





Pai said:


> I do this too, I love those kinds of tiny houses!


Thank you! It feels much bigger inside than 747 sq. feet would lead you to believe. It's really the perfect size for a single person because at some point a screened-in porch on the side of the house was turned into a real (if small) room. It would never be big enough for a bedroom (although it has a closet), but it makes a perfect office. I love that I can have my computer and files and things out of my bedroom!

I'm only renting at this time, but it is a little pricey...$1,400/month. I was willing to pay more to 1) have a fenced in yard (it's got the picket in front and a 6' privacy fence in back) and 2) live within 15 minutes of both my work and my parents. I think it's totally worth it. And I love that it's older. It is built incredible well and has some real character. I just got it painted a few months ago and it looks much smarter than the washed-out blue in the picture I posted!


----------



## MinasMom (Dec 11, 2010)

I just did a general intro on the intro page. I am new here. But heres some more information.

I am 30. Dating a wonderful yet mildly irritating guy I met off the internet for over 4 years now. Some day I might get that ring. (Im old fashion Im not asking)
We both work at the same place. He trains new hires, I do quality analysis work for call flow. We also have a photography business on the side. He is particulary good at tinkering around with pictures and my joy is animals and scenic though we do photograph darn near everything. Due to my job of photography I guarantee alot of picture posting.

I like all kinds of music though anything so metal you cant understand the words can just be tossed out the window. I particularly enjoy Blues and Jazz. (Nina Simone is one of my loves)
I learned how to crochet to keep myself entertained at work though I dont do much of it any more because I was promoted and dont have time. 
I am very close to my family. I have 7 brothers and sisters, 6 of which are adopted and of different ethnicity. I am the Minority in my family.
I have the best family a person could ask for. 
I am mother to 3 four legged and furries. 
2 cats, Madge and Mabel (pictures on intro section) and a german shepherd lab and husky mix, Mina.

Every year I try to do something I have never done before. 
I have a bucket list for it too, all the way from building a sand castle to sky diving
I had my first plane ride last year. Florida was so warm, Sitting here in this stinking blizzard I want to be there right now.
I HATE snow!
ok thats enough.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Part of muscle tone is genetic. Though diet and exercise contribute. How old is she? Is she spayed? What do you feed?
> 
> I did notice in the photo of her standing from the side she looked a little heavy. You could back on her feed a little. If her intake is more than needed she will be slightly overweight (not serious or anything) and it will cause her to have more fat instead of muscle.
> 
> How much/what type of exercise?


I feed her Nutro Max. I know, not the greatest, but it's about the best I can afford at the moment - she gets a scoop in the morning and a scoop at night (about a cup or a little more each feeding). Should I back off a little, or maybe switch foods? Any recommendations?

She gets about an hour walk in the mornings, an hour and a half walk when I get home from work, and usually about an hour or two of play time/training with myself and Bouncer. She's not too interested in games, so I usually just run around with her and we chase each other, or play tug, etc.

I forgot to add, she is a little over 1.5 years old and yes, she is spayed.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pbmix said:


> I feed her Nutro Max. I know, not the greatest, but it's about the best I can afford at the moment - she gets a scoop in the morning and a scoop at night (about a cup or a little more each feeding). Should I back off a little, or maybe switch foods? Any recommendations?
> 
> She gets about an hour walk in the mornings, an hour and a half walk when I get home from work, and usually about an hour or two of play time/training with myself and Bouncer. She's not too interested in games, so I usually just run around with her and we chase each other, or play tug, etc.


make her a flirtpole and a springpole. flirts are great for working on agility and general muscle tone.

and a springpole will really work her front muscles. you could also try her out with a harness and dragweight.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

???WHY??? CAN'T I reply to this thread??? GAH!!! I have tried like 5 times(different days, but, all of my posts get "lost")...I give up..LAST TIME...My 'puter HATES me!! I will see if I can add this, & maybe try to edit if it will let me later! *goes Yosimite Sam for a few on a tangent*


ETA - I suppose that if you post when you are really pissed at your computer, it will FINALLY let you do so!! *too funny*


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> make her a flirtpole and a springpole. flirts are great for working on agility and general muscle tone.
> 
> and a springpole will really work her front muscles. you could also try her out with a harness and dragweight.


Zim that is a great idea. I had to google both of those, as I had never really heard the name before - but I've seen them. I don't know why I haven't thought to make them.

Annie has a high prey drive (good luck to any rabbit that comes into our yard) so I'm thinking this might also be a good outlet for her. I feel bad she can't really run free and catch those suckers.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pbmix said:


> Zim that is a great idea. I had to google both of those, as I had never really heard the name before - but I've seen them. I don't know why I haven't thought to make them.
> 
> Annie has a high prey drive (good luck to any rabbit that comes into our yard) so I'm thinking this might also be a good outlet for her. I feel bad she can't really run free and catch those suckers.


they're both stupidly cheap and easy to make. my flirt is an old broomstick handle, an old leash and an old stuffed toy. cost= $0. 


here's a decent link

http://www.workingpitbull.com/springpole.htm


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> they're both stupidly cheap and easy to make. my flirt is an old broomstick handle, an old leash and an old stuffed toy. cost= $0.
> 
> 
> here's a decent link
> ...


Thanks... great info on flirtpoles and springpoles.

Also weaved my way through the rest of the site... pretty good stuff there.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pbmix said:


> Thanks... great info on flirtpoles and springpoles.
> 
> Also weaved my way through the rest of the site... pretty good stuff there.


dont take EVERYTHING she says at face value. her site does have a lot of good basic info that can be really useful for ....well you're not new to the breed but probably not as obsessed with learning every exact specific detail there is to be known as like..me or spicy(yet  )


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm Ashley. I'll be 26 next month. I have 2 German Shepherds. Lacey, who is coming up on 3 in May, and Grim, who is 9 weeks old and a landshark, but adorable. I have 2 horses that live in Arizona, my home state, with my mom. They're both up in years, one is 23 and the other is probably around 20 now - he was a "rescue" and we guessed him at 10-12 when I brought him home. His previous owner was taking him to the slaughter house (tells you how long I've had him, they were still legal in the US back then) because he has a stumped back foot that couldn't be correctively shod (we tried for more than a year and it never improved) and I begged him to let me take him, so he gave him to me for free. So he's spent the last 8 years or so being lightly ridden by me or my kids on holidays. He's sound even with the ugly foot; it would have been a waste of a very nice animal to have sent him to slaughter.

I'm married and my husband is deployed to Afghanistan until fall 2011 or so. 
I have 3 children, ages 7, 4, and 2 and we have a baby due in February. Someone once asked me how I manage to deal with dogs and kids - and I'll answer that with: Once you get past 2 kids, adding in a dog or another baby really doesn't change dynamics much, you're used to insane by then. That pretty much sums it up. Insane is our household motto.
My oldest child is interested in dogs so we're going to see what we can do to get him into doing obedience or something with my adult dog, since she's easy enough for a child to handle, he really gets bent out of shape that I take the new pup (and was taking Lacey) to Schutzhund training and he couldn't participate, so we're working on finding a good niche for him and Lacey.
I have rheumatoid arthritis, so I'm a little limited in some things I can do, mainly really physical things. Luckily, it's only really affected my hands and one knee so far. So that limits some of the winter activities because the cold weather doesn't agree with my joints, but I'm still pretty active.
Other hobbies:
Crocheting
Reading
Watching really cheesy horror flicks.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Pai said:


> *Name:* Christine Age: 28


Hello Christine, I'm daniel. I'd like to offer you an apology for coming down on you a while back in that topic (vets getting paid on the side I think it was). I certainly had no reason to blast you for stating your opinion just because I didn't like it and it differs from mine. That whole thing really spiraled out of control. A couple days after that I was pretty disappointed in myself for letting it get to me like it did. I normally have excellent marks at school for my client communication and "bedside manner" and that certainly did not show in my interactions with you. I think that will be one situation/conversation that I will have to look out for in the future as I didn't realize how my very strong passion for veterinary medicine could cause me to become so defensive. So, I'm sorry to you and anyone else that I may have lashed out against in that one - it was very "un-me."

So, I feel almost obligated to play this game too.

My name is daniel and i'm 27. I currently have 2 dogs (1 boxer named Cash Man and 1 Dobe named Mr. Vega) and 1 snake named cartel (a 6 1/2 ft colombian red tail boa). I'm a little weird but usually very outgoing. I have a reputation at school for doing good impressions (mostly of professors) and being kinda goofy. I am a veterinary student that loves vet med (sometimes too much obviously...) and I currently have a stack of notes in front of me that also say I use DF to procrastinate on studying. I want to own large animals on a hobby farm but never work on them in practice. My flavor of the month idea for life after vet school is to specialize in dermatology (check back in Jan. on this). I have a gf of 3 1/2 yrs but we don't live together - We'll get married but I don't know when as school has/is ruining my life.

Interests: hiking, rock climbing (i think i posted a pic of this in that one sticky in off topics), fly fishing, hunting, running (half marathons now and hoping to bump up to fulls one day), COLLEGE FOOTBALL, and very recently eating crow on dog forums.com.










PS: I've only known 1 Darby in my life and it was a girl (a beautiful one at that) so I've always assumed it was a girl's name


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

chriley58 said:


> My name is Heather. I live in NH.
> 
> .


Heather, where are you in NH? You can answer privately in a PM or answer here but I am in Gilford!


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

pbmix said:


> I feed her Nutro Max. I know, not the greatest, but it's about the best I can afford at the moment - she gets a scoop in the morning and a scoop at night (about a cup or a little more each feeding). Should I back off a little, or maybe switch foods? Any recommendations?
> 
> She gets about an hour walk in the mornings, an hour and a half walk when I get home from work, and usually about an hour or two of play time/training with myself and Bouncer. She's not too interested in games, so I usually just run around with her and we chase each other, or play tug, etc.
> 
> I forgot to add, she is a little over 1.5 years old and yes, she is spayed.



You should check out Whole Earth Farms or Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul. Both are VERY affordable, probably about the same as the Nutro Max, but better than the Nutro Max. I know how tough it is to be on a budget with the pups


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> ADORE this book.. (And Poca too <3)


Aw shucks, you're making Poca blush!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Aw shucks, you're making Poca blush!!


Never knew black dogs could blush!!! Good to know!


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Heather, where are you in NH? You can answer privately in a PM or answer here but I am in Gilford!


I am in Manchester. Lived in Meredith when we first got married, so much has changed up that way in the past 20 years! I love you new pup, she is gorgeous.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Never knew black dogs could blush!!! Good to know!


I've had people be surprised that black people can both blush AND tan.

No joke.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

chriley58 said:


> I am in Manchester. Lived in Meredith when we first got married, so much has changed up that way in the past 20 years! I love you new pup, she is gorgeous.


I've only been this way since 1999, we raised our kids in Rochester. Nice to meet another dog person from NH!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I've had people be surprised that black people can both blush AND tan.
> 
> No joke.


Wait a second. You mean to tell me you guys have blood AND melanin in your skin? MIND BLOWN.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Wait a second. You mean to tell me you guys have blood AND melanin in your skin? MIND BLOWN.


ROFLMAO... seriously just spit tea all over my computer.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess I'll do it... though I'm not here hardly at all anymore :

I'm Nikki. I currently live in North Florida and that probably won't change in the near future  

I'm 18 years old and currently a freshman in college, working towards a degree as a Physical Therapist Assistant. I haven't quite decided what to focus, but I've got it narrowed done to Orthopedic (main focus being sports<3) or Pediatric. I am also planning on getting my certificate as a Canine Rehabilitation/Physical Therapy, but that will come later in life. Before making the switch to PTA, I had planned on getting a degree as an Athletic Trainer from the University of North Florida.

I'm a Christian and beside that being my passion, my other main passion is sports. However my main passion is football! Part of that could be from me being a coaches kid, but I just adore all types of sports. No matter if I am watching or playing them. I am also a HUGE Florida Gator fan, I bleed Orange and Blue 

Hmm.. what else? I enjoy hiking, swimming, football & other sports, riding 4-wheelers, Florida Gators, Jacksonville Jaguars, horseback riding, reading and many other things I'm sure.

I have a 22 month old Labrador Retriever (mix?) named Harleigh and she is my <3 Here are a few pics of my crazy girl.

































Rebel is my "nephew", he will be 4 y/o in February.









Then there are the evil cats. Tigger is 13-14 y/o Orange Tabby and Phoebe (aka spawn of demon) is close to 2 y/o.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Mr. V said:


> Hello Christine, I'm daniel. I'd like to offer you an apology for coming down on you a while back in that topic.


I think this is the first time anyone that I've ever been in an argument online with has ever apologized! I think that's really stand up of you.

I totally understand how feelings get heated with certain topics, and I probably came across more vehement than I meant to as well. I don't actually hate vets, though it may have sounded that way. I'm just very skeptical of drug companies and such, perhaps even a bit paranoid. So I'm sorry about that as well.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

my name is mindy. i live in a tiny town (pop 1200) in newfoundland. i love it here but i hate that i am so far from a vet. i am a substitute elementary teacher but i am hoping for a replacement position after christmas. i live with my husband (who is a high school social studies teacher) of almost 5 years (we have been together for almost 11 years) and our pets. we have no children and are on the fence about having them at all. i panic at the thought of a baby and if i can convince my husband to adopt an older child then we can have a kid. 

we have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 ferrets, a betta, and as of right now 2 shrimp (i really hope the 2 shrimp live, i really like them!). our dogs are iorek, an almost 3 year old samoyed, and brom, a 17 month old gsd cross. my cats are blue, a 13.5 year old siamese who was just diagnosed with crf and possibly high thyroid, and frodo, my 8 year old dsh brown tabby who could stand to lose a few lbs. my ferrets are ginny, who is around 3 and a black sable, and harry, who is about 4 and is a cinnamon sable. dustfinger is my betta and he has only been with us for 2 weeks now. my shrimps are not named, they have only been with us since thursday. i really hope that dustfinger doesn't eat them. i would really love to have more shrimp in the tank. 

i am an avid reader and i love to make things. i would say crafter but i am not really sure if that describes what i do. i like to make things like beaded jewelry, knitted and crocheted things, sewing things, etc. but, i also like to build things. anything thing that i see that i can make i will. 

i am the secretary for flsac, the ferret lovers society of atlantic canada. i really love animals and used to volunteer as an executive member (educational officer) of my local spca. i don't live in that town anymore and there is nothing close enough now for me to be involved in. that is why i joined flsac. i also make and sell ferret toys and hammocks to raise money for our rescue.

i am not that interesting of a person, i am just me. 

oh, and i think that i have become super extra electrical lately because my touch pad on my netbook is picking up movement from my hands even when they are not touching it! it is SO frustrating because it is blocking and erasing so much of my stuff that i have to disable my touch pad to type anything lately.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I had a penpal from Newfoundland, years ago. A real pen-and-paper one, at that! 
What kind of shrimps do you have? I actually think they're pretty cool looking animals.



ioreks_mom said:


> i am not that interesting of a person, i am just me.


Ha, I feel the same way about myself.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> You mean to tell me you guys have blood AND melanin in your skin? MIND BLOWN.


I had that person tell me, and I quote "I'm sorry! I just didn't think you'd need to get any darker!"


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i don't know what kind of shrimp they are. they are almost see-through but they have black stripes. it makes them VERY difficult to find in the tank.  

how did you get a penpal from newfoundland? i had a penpal when i was younger too but i can't remember where they were from.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> How did you get a penpal from newfoundland? i had a penpal when i was younger too but i can't remember where they were from.


Man, I don't even remember... it was probably a school thing.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I had that person tell me, and I quote "I'm sorry! I just didn't think you'd need to get any darker!"


I've heard it, too. One of my black friends was questioned on why she was putting on sun screen before we went to the beach. Apparently y'all can't burn either.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I had that person tell me, and I quote "I'm sorry! I just didn't think you'd need to get any darker!"


You missed a chance to totally mess with their little mind... like, you have some sort of superpower that sun has no effect on you. 

I remember being a freshman in college, coming from urban Florida to rural Kentucky, and meeting people who had never met a non-white person in their whole lives. Culture shock all around.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr. V said:


> Hello Christine, I'm daniel. I'd like to offer you an apology for coming down on you a while back in that topic (vets getting paid on the side I think it was). I certainly had no reason to blast you for stating your opinion just because I didn't like it and it differs from mine. That whole thing really spiraled out of control. A couple days after that I was pretty disappointed in myself for letting it get to me like it did. I normally have excellent marks at school for my client communication and "bedside manner" and that certainly did not show in my interactions with you. I think that will be one situation/conversation that I will have to look out for in the future as I didn't realize how my very strong passion for veterinary medicine could cause me to become so defensive. So, I'm sorry to you and anyone else that I may have lashed out against in that one - it was very "un-me."
> 
> So, I feel almost obligated to play this game too.
> 
> ...


Team?!.....


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello again!! :wave:
My name is Anna and I am 16. I run my own kennel of 8 dogs, 5 of which are sled dogs. I have been running dogs for about 5 years. I have never really lived a day in my life with out a dog, before I got into sled dogs my family always had a few pet dogs. I started training them when I was 6 or 7. I also have 2 cats, 5 chickens, 2 rabbits and 1 horse. 
I compete in speed shows with my horse club in the summer time. I LOVE barrel racing and just hanging out with my horse. I have been riding for 10 years.
I try my best to stay open minded and polite about things( especially here) that I am passionate about but I fail sometimes........well probably a lot. :redface: I am only human though. I most of the time don't make any sense in my posts. I also get off topic a lot. 
I love nature, music of all kinds( although my fave is probably Country and hip hop and some rap.....) animals ( Duh.... :der: ), and family. 
I am home schooled and love it!! When I got to college I am not really sure what I want to be but here are my top picks; Vet, O.B. Nurse, Detective of some kind.
I don't really know what else to say about me.......


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> Thank you! It feels much bigger inside than 747 sq. feet would lead you to believe. It's really the perfect size for a single person because at some point a screened-in porch on the side of the house was turned into a real (if small) room. It would never be big enough for a bedroom (although it has a closet), but it makes a perfect office. I love that I can have my computer and files and things out of my bedroom!
> 
> I'm only renting at this time, but it is a little pricey...$1,400/month. I was willing to pay more to 1) have a fenced in yard (it's got the picket in front and a 6' privacy fence in back) and 2) live within 15 minutes of both my work and my parents. I think it's totally worth it. And I love that it's older. It is built incredible well and has some real character. I just got it painted a few months ago and it looks much smarter than the washed-out blue in the picture I posted!


I missed it! ::: scanning back to find it :::

I don't know how big my apartment is, but it's not huge. I've got a sitting room thingie I just built (well, the contractor built it, lol) a year ago, along with a kitchen, bathroom, tiny laundry room, and a living room/bedroom combo. It suits me well, it's the perfect size for me (and it's easy to clean because it's not huge!!) 
Here are some house pics for anyone who's interested:
Cat Room (next door)
http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL916/13259686/23613573/393995363.jpg
The Kennel








The barn from the west side of my yard:








The yard (part of it, the south east part)








The sitting room/hot tub room, not quite done in this pic








My living room








Tag being a bed hog








My new couch!! EE!!








Psst, can you tell I love where I live? lol


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's a hint bones, they're currently #1 and have a date in Glendale, AZ on Jan 10! I've been waiting on this season forever. (and just picked up a Heisman winner last night...)


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Psst, can you tell I love where I live? lol


*I* Love where you live!!! LOL Gorgeous! All you need is a fish room and that would be my dream house (although I want some rolling hills in the background )


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

LazyG, i love your place! it looks so comfortable and cozy.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr. V said:


> Here's a hint bones, they're currently #1 and have a date in Glendale, AZ on Jan 10! I've been waiting on this season forever. (and just picked up a Heisman winner last night...)


I THOUGHT SO! Expected of a Vet  We'll get you next year. Is that where you attend veterinary school?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> *I* Love where you live!!! LOL Gorgeous! All you need is a fish room and that would be my dream house (although I want some rolling hills in the background )


Oh, it ticks me off because if I drive south or east about 30 minutes it's hilly! GAHH! Oh well 
I had a dream years ago where I had a double-paned windshield installed on my car and filled it with fish and glitter. It was...colorful!



ioreks_mom said:


> LazyG, i love your place! it looks so comfortable and cozy.


Thanks Mindy, I like it too! It was years of planning on our part but it was so worth it. If I ever build a second kennel (it's been tossed around) I have ideas I'd like to do differently, but so far so good


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea, got my undergraduate degree here too. I'm ready to move somewhere else though, maybe like montana or wyoming or somethin? I'm tired of the south.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr. V said:


> Yea, got my undergraduate degree here too. I'm ready to move somewhere else though, maybe like montana or wyoming or somethin? I'm tired of the south.


Aye same I can't imagine living her too much longer either- seems like 2 steps behind. Tuscaloosa, certain parts of Birmingham, and Huntsville are slight exceptions. I've never been to Opelika though.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. V said:


> Here's a hint bones, they're currently #1 and have a date in Glendale, AZ on Jan 10! I've been waiting on this season forever. (and just picked up a Heisman winner last night...)


Bring that National Championship back to the SEC for a 5th straight year


----------



## 2Dogs&ACat (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't know there were so many 20 yr olds on here.

my name is Cat, short for Catherine. The cat in my user name refers to me! I'm 21 and a junior at Texas A&M Corpus Christi. Biology major. I live in corpus with my 2 dogs in a one room apartment. My boyfriend, who is also my bestfriend, is twice my age. Something i'm still hiding from my parents, going on 2 years now. 

I love nature and things I consider "Real", dirt, plants, animals, smell of salt in the air, my lovie. I love being outside in a natural enviroment. Interests include laying out on beach while dogs romp, scuba diving when I can, trampolines, riding my favorite horse Bullet, volunteering time with Texas state aquarium Bird Rehab, spending time with my lovie, and dreaming of all the places and things I'd like to see and do in my life.

My dogs are Professor and Vita. Fez is my heart dog. A pomerainan. Got him when i was 9 and he was 8 weeks, he has been my second shadow since we met and he hates seperation. I can take him anywhere off leash and he wont leave my side. Vita my GSD girl was a christmas present when I was 16. She is strange and crazy. We have never fully understood each other but she is crazy about me and I kinda love her too.

I'm a quiet person but very expressive. I have few close friends but am extreamly loyal to those I have. And I'm as big a dreamer as anyone you could meet but am also a realist.


----------



## Syrina (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm Meaghan!

I mostly lurk but I love to read the threads and I get lots of great advice.

I'm 26, I live in Memphis with my husband; we're celebrating our second anniversary next month. I have a Bachelor's in English and a Master's in Library Science, but I'm currently out of work. I got laid off from a completely unrelated job about six months after I graduated, and between having no car (we share and my husband's job and classes are odd hours), being overqualified for everything else, and being in a small field, it's been hard finding a job. And come May we'll be looking for a new job for my husband so I'd be quitting anyway if we have to move, which we probably will.

I have one dog, a tiny rat terrier named Mudkips, who was possibly neglected and was probably the runt of his litter. I looked up his breed standard and he only makes the height requirement by half an inch. Just don't tell him that, he won't believe you. Somebody once identified him as 'that tiny dog who thinks he's ten feet tall.' Yep, that's him.

In my copious spare time, I like to write (I'm on my second, wait, third unfinished novel), play World of Warcraft (blood elf warlock main, zillions of alts), and attend SCA meetings and events. SCA is the Society for Creative Anachronism, and we wear period (medieval) clothing and reenact the Middle Ages. It's a blast. For those who know what I'm talking about, I'm the Deputy Chatelaine for our Barony and I'm about to become the Chronicler. My husband is the Webminister. I also enjoy music, both listening and playing, and as soon as I get down to my parents' for Christmas, I'm taking my clarinets home so I can join the community band that practices down the street from my apartment. And possibly also transposing some period music for bardic competitions and general entertainment at SCA events. It's not a period instrument but I'm told that period music will still be enjoyed regardless.

And I crochet, which I should be doing now since I need to have several projects done as gifts when I get to Baton Rouge next week for Christmas.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Jinkies, I'm boring compared to everybody else. . .I don't play music, I don't ride horses, I don't study super-geek physics, etc.
> 
> Anyway, my name is Kristal (a co-worker once told me "of course nobody can spell it right! Your own mother couldn't spell it right!" LOL). I'm 31 and single, with no plans to change that. I live in a teeny tiny town in southeastern South Dakota. I work at the Post Office. I have the 3 dogs--a Rott named Moose, and 2 large hairy mutts named Penny and Toby. Also 2 rabbits, a ferret, some fish, some hermit crabs, 4 Russian tortoises, and WAY too many cats.
> 
> I probably have Asperger's. I am seeing a neurologist and might get a diagnosis soon-ish. Or not. Doesn't change anything either way. I'm just weird! But oddness runs in the family. My grandmother was classic Aspie. Except it didn't have a name back then. She was simply eccentric (she was rich enough not to be called weird ).


Kristal, where in SD do you live? You can PM if you'd like. I went to school at South Dakota State U. in Brookings. Really enjoyed it there.

My name is Chantel. I lurk a lot here, but sometimes chime in. I am 23, and have been married for a total of 2 months.
My husband and I both own 100 acres in a very small town in Northern MN and have a horse stable. We have around 150 horses (almost all quarter horses, just a few paints and appaloosas). My husband and I raise them, train them, show, and sell them. We compete seriously in reining, but both of us started with pleasure horses, so have a barn full of very nice pleasure horses, as well. I also like halter so I have 5 or so halter horses I fit on and show. It's a 24/7 job. We're moving into foaling season now, so it'll be a lot of late nights. We are expecting 16 babies this year. 

I have a BS in Interdisciplinary Studies. Basically, I did not know what I wanted to do, so all of the classes I took kind of mixed together to get me a very vague, almost unusable degree---but I'm happy with it! 

We have two dogs, Lola our yellow lab and Daisy our black lab. We have had Lola for what will be 4 years this Jan. I found her on the freeway, and my husband (then boyfriend) took her. Daisy will be 2 on the 21st of this month, and I bought her as a puppy. She was going to be my show dog (first one), but didn't quite mature the way I wanted her to, so she's now spayed. We do dabble in rally obedience. We also have one cat, Dorothy, who was dropped off at the barn, but was too nice to be a barn cat. She's a fantastic house kitty. 
We have 3 barn cats, as well.

I am huge into fitness and LOVE to run. I enjoy reading, and spend a lot of time browsing forums on the net--forum junkie here (mostly dog ones, a few horse ones). I like to try my hand at photography and sometimes bust out my Nikon D40, though I really have not taken the time to figure out what I'm doing. I am a writer and freelance a bit for a magazine here in MN. I also enjoy walking the dogs down the quiet gravel road next to our house (we see lots of wildlife). 

I'm the type of person that starts a lot of things, and never finishes them. Besides being physically active and loving to run, I'm pretty lazy. I love to nap, and lay around. *shrug* 
Good thing my dogs are lazy too! 

And, fun fact, my heart-dog was a Papillon. She was put down 2 years ago, this past June. She grew up with me, and was my shadow. My dad and I got her at a pet store when I was about 4, and she was a tri-color. We called her Oreo. She was way oversized for a pap, and had no personality characteristics. I remember the clerk telling us she wouldn't play because her favorite toy was lost, or something---she never played a day in her life. She much preferred to sleep in the sun, or run away if she was allowed to be without a leash (wasn't often). She ended up having a lot of back issues in her later years, and lost all of her teeth (her tongue always hung out her mouth once her teeth went) due to being on prednisone often, and she went blind. A friend of mine said she looked like the Terminator. We put her down at the age of 14. I miss her everyday!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

pbmix said:


> I feed her Nutro Max. I know, not the greatest, but it's about the best I can afford at the moment - she gets a scoop in the morning and a scoop at night (about a cup or a little more each feeding). Should I back off a little, or maybe switch foods? Any recommendations?
> 
> She gets about an hour walk in the mornings, an hour and a half walk when I get home from work, and usually about an hour or two of play time/training with myself and Bouncer. She's not too interested in games, so I usually just run around with her and we chase each other, or play tug, etc.
> 
> I forgot to add, she is a little over 1.5 years old and yes, she is spayed.


I fed the nutro high energy. You could try Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete if you're on a budget. Ultimately raw is my biggest feeding suggestion. Yes you could cut it a little, maybe 1 and a half cups total as now she's at 2 or more. With her age she isn't doing any major growth and spayed females can have a slower metabolism. 

I like Zims flirtpole suggestion. It's such a great thing for them, its wears them out, works their body, mind and coordination.


----------



## monkeykeeper (Nov 9, 2009)

I mostly lurk here and have learned a lot. I sometimes think about coming out of lurkdom on a more regular basis, but it's a bit intimidating sometimes.

I'm Sara. I'm 26 and live in TX but I've only been here 3 years. I grew up in WI and while I don't miss the snow and cold, there are things I miss about WI. 
I work as a zookeeper. Mostly with small primates but I also work with tigers and small carnivores. 

I have 2 dogs. Cricket is an adorable shelter mutt, probably an aussie mix and Rio is my failed foster border collie (mix?) about 9 months old. I also have 2 cats who rule the house and cause all kinds of trouble.

I love animals, talking about animals and being around animals. I love animal training and behavior and nutrition. I love reading and learning new things and my friends are always teasing me about all the random information I seem to know. I also enjoy doing all kinds of different crafts but don't ever seem to have time to finish them. 

I'm married but no kids and we just bought a house last year.


----------



## dogblogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey everyone!

This is my first post so I figured what better than an introduction. I went into the new posters section and all those intros seem to be ignored so I figured it's best to find a more active area. This seems to be the right place. 

I'm a 25 year old single female living in Toronto, I work part time in Social Media and currently write for a dog blog which you can check out in my signature if you want (comments appreciated!). I own a Pomeranian and grew up with a Shetland Sheepdog who passed away in 2008. Miss him very much. I prefer furry dogs to short haired ones, but dogs in general are my favorite creatures on the planet. I decided to get a Pom because I find them to be the prettiest of the small dogs and living in a big city it means there isn't really a lot of space so a big dog is unfortunately out of the question. 

I've thought about volunteering for the shelter here, but there was a lot of drama surrounding it this past summer so I'm not sure if I should. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello, this is a good idea!
My name is Crystal. I'm 26, and I married my high school sweetheart/best friend 2 years ago on halloween. We have our three dogs, 3 cats, 1 fish, some hermit crabs, and our foster dog, Jasmine. I have a problem helping animals, and keeping them once I get them. Maximus was totally taken in as a foster, but he had to go kill a water mocasin I was about to step on, and that just cemented his place in the house. LOL. Cerbie is my heart dog, I love him to pieces. We bonded while I was nursing him through his distemper when we adopted him. My husband actually gets jealous sometimes of the way we look at each other. 
I like reading, being outside, playing with the critters, spending time with my family (most of them live in the same subdivision with us!), started working out this year and I love how much better I feel, and I laugh at totally inappropriate moments, and when I'm stressed. I laughed like a madwoman at my mother's funeral. Yeah. Not during the service, but when the attendees came to talk to me. So now my family think I'm a nutcase, but maybe I am. I started my first garden last winter, and it is rapidly becoming my new obsession. To the point I'm starting seeds everywhere I have windowspace or counterspace under lights. But, I get to eat what I grow, and it's tasty. 
I grew up in Houston, I live in an outlying city now called Sugar Land, where the imperial sugar factory is. They're going to blow it up on the 19th. I'm going to go watch. I've done stupid things in my past, and I think it's amazing that I've never been in jail. I like to think I'm making up for it now. I'm leading a good life, and I try to help people when I can. I tend to help more animals, though, it's easier.
I'm also obsessed with Billy Corgan of the Smashing Pumpkins. Been in love with him since the first time I heard his voice. Saw him in september, caught a guitar pick. It was a religious experience kind of night.


----------



## Tails (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^ "My husband actually gets jealous sometimes of the way we look at each other"

This is too funny, LOL, classic!!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I am 42, been with my husband/best friend 21 years exactly half my life dated six years of it. I was born in Africa while my father was working there and we all lived there to be with him. I was raised in Virginia beach. I started with dogs in my friend's family show kennel where I learned to scissor fluffy puffy dogs and go blind doing so lol... On premesis I also had a sch trainer first time around it and lots of other dog experience to be learned for a 13 year old and launched me into a life time of dogs and working them. Soon after graduation and marriage I was a paramedic who also volunteered with SAR with my rotties. Later to support my dog habit I was a mortgage inspector  I have two wonderful sons one 19 and the other 9. I have three gsds 8,7,and 7 months. My husband has a boston terrier. I have a siamese kitty named Issabella, we call her Izzy and while I play wow regularly for years over the mic the guild calls her Prinscess Diva Pissy Kitty because when they call her on voice she will demand back at them "What do you want you pesky insignificant humans!" My other passions in life are horses of which I rode with a strong love of dressage over jumping and other forms and I am now a mixed media artist. I had a leg rebuild gone bad and spent the last several years at a slower physical pace than I am used to and used that time to grow my artistic side stronger. Now in TN I have awesome doc that has repaired and turned around the damage in my leg to where I am hardly even limping or noticable anymore and can go back to hiking and other physical pursuits I love. I am believe it or not a quiet person by nature and yes I can be strongly opinionated especially if something near and dear to my heart. I find many misunderstand my less than finer communication skillz most of the time on the internet because they just don't know me the person behind the keys to know how I mean things I type out. I am passionate about my breed the gsd and my protection of them


----------

